# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الاحد 23 فبراير 2020م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى  الصادرة اليوم الأحد 23 فبراير 2020م


 سوداكال يعيد خيري للمكتب التنفيذي...... والتونسي يوزع الأدوار في الجهاز الفني والدائرة
 الزعيم يرفع درجة الإستعداد للسوكرتا..... ورابطة المريخ بالبحر الأحمر تكرم الدكتور مزمل
 غازي مكسيم يكمل ترتيبات إقامة المريخ في البورت...... والأمل يتعادل مع الهلال في الجوهرة
 الأمل يوقف إنتصارات الهلال ويحرمه من صدارة الممتاز
 أولتراس تعلن مقاطعة مباريات الهلال




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												مدثر خيري يعاود عمله في المكتب التنفيذي للمريخ 											
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
مدثر خيري يعاود عمله في المكتب التنفيذي الأحد بأمرٍ من رئيس النادي ـ آدم عبد الله سوداكال.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												ريشموند يكشف لـ”باج نيوز” تفاصيل قرار توقف نشاطه مع المريخ 											
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
بعد عدم تلقيه ردًا عمليًا من إدارة نادي المريخ، يتوقف اللاعب الغاني ريشموند عن التحضيرات، ويخطر الجهازين الفني والإداري.




أفادت مصادر موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز” أنّ لاعب المريخ الغاني ـ ريشموندـ توقف عن مزاولة نشاطه مع الفريق اليوم”السبت” على نحوٍ مفاجئ.
وقال اللاعب ريشموند في تصريح لـ”باج نيوز” إنّه كان ينتظر أنّ يتسلّم  مقدّم عقده البالغ”10â€³ ألف دولار، بجانب راتبه الشهري، غير أنّه لم يتلقَ  ردًا إيجابيًا، رغم انتظامه في التدريبات بدون استلامه لمستحقاته.
وأوضح اللاعب الغاني لـ”باج نيوز” أنّه تلقى وعدًا من إدارة نادي  المريخ بحسم أمور مستحقاته بصورة قاطعة دون أيّ تنفيذٍ على أرض الواقع.



وتابع” ما يحدث بالطبع أمر غير جيّد، ويحتاج إلى وقفة من الإدارة”.
وكان اللاعب قد انضم في يناير المنصرم إلى نادي المريخ قادمًا من الخرطوم الوطني.
وشارك الغاني في مباراةٍ وحيدة حتى اللحظة مع فريقه الجديد أمام هلال الفاشر بعد حسم أزمته مع ناديه السابق”الخرطوم الوطني”.



وأكمل” لقد جئت برغبة صادقة للمريخ لتقديم أفضل المستويات،  وفضلت النادي دون الآخرين لأنّني أوّد أنّ أتقدم إلى الأمام والاحتراف في  أكبر الأندية”.
وأشار ـ ريشموند ـ إلى أنّه انتظر إدارة نادي المريخ بعد الوعود الكثيرة لكن دون جدوى.
وأضاف” لم أجد أذنًا صاغية ولذلك قرّرت عدم الحضور إلى التدريبات بعدما أخطرت الجهازين الفني والإداري بخطوتي”.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأحمر يغادر لبورتسودان بالطيران الثلاثاء المقبل 
 .
 .
 أمن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ رسميًا على أن تغادر بعثة فريق الكرة إلى  مدينة بورتسودان يوم الثلاثاء المقبل عبر الطيران الداخلي استعدادًا لأداء  المباراة المرتقبة مع حي العرب الأربعاء، على أن يعود المريخ إلى العاصمة  الخرطوم نهار يوم الخميس لمواصلة تحضيراته استعدادًا لبقية مبارياته في  القسم الثاني من الدوري الممتاز ومراحل كأس السودان المختلفة، وينتظر أن  يكمل المريخ ترتيبات الإقامة في البورت خلال ساعات اليوم السبت وتحديد  الفندق الذي ستقيم فيه البعثة.











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يترقب الشارع المريخي،
 بعد الأنباء باطلاق سراحه..سوداكال في المريخ..ماذا يحدث خلف الكواليس
 .
 .

  وكانت صحيفة التيار أشارت في عددها الصادر”الجمعة” الماضي عن إطلاق سراح  رئيس النادي – المحتجز لدى السلطات – بينما أوضح مقربون من الرجل إلى أنّ  إجراءات إطلاق السراح لم تكتمل وأنّها تأجّلت إلى يوم غدٍ”الأحد”.
 وفقًا لمصادر مقرّبة من سوداكال، فإنّ اكتمال إجراءات إطلاق سراح رئيس المريخ ستتمّ في غضون اليومين المقبلين.
  المصادر ذاتها، أشارت إلى أنّ سوداكال، ورغم تواجده في الحبس، طيلة الفترة  الماضية إلاّ أنّه ظلّ يتابع كلّ صغيرةٍ وكبيرة بالنادي، ويتولى الصرف على  فريق الكرة الأوّل بتخصيص إحدى الشخصيات المحسوبة عليه والتي ظلّت دائمًا  تتردّد على الفريق وتجري الكثير من الاتصالات بمسؤوليه للإيفاء بأيّ  احتياجاتٍ مطلوبة.
 ويقول مصدر مقرب من سوداكال  إنّ إطلاق سراحه من  شأنه أنّ ينعكس إيجابًا على الأوضاع الإدارية بالنادي لجهة أنّ هناك الكثير  من الاستحقاقات التي تتطلّب تواجده، مشيرًا إلى أنّ الخطوة ينتظرها  الكثيرين.
 وكشف عن أنّ الجناح الذي يساند سوداكال داخل أروقة مجلس  الإدارة ينتظر الإفراج عن الرجل حتى يتمّ الاجتماع معه والتشاور حول عدد من  القرارات التي من المفترض أنّ يتمّ توضيح ووضع النقاط على الحروف عليها  وعلى رأسها موعد الجمعية العمومية إلى جانب بعض المقترحات الأخرى التي تمّ  الدفع بها.
 حراك ومشاورات
 المصدر ذاته يرى أنّ الجناح الذي  يساند سوداكال والذي يقوده أمين المال،الصادق مادبو، وعضو المجلس علي أبشر  يتحرّك بكلّ قوةٍ من أجلّ دفع عجلة الاستقرار بالنادي مستدلاً بالحراك  الأخير والقرارات التي تمّ اتخاذها سواء على الصعيد الإداري أو التنفيذي.
  وكشف المصدر عن أنّ سوداكال أدار من – محبسه – كان على تواصلٍ دائم مع  أعضاء مجلسه وبارك القرارات التي اتخذت وعلى رأسها إقالة المدير التنفيذي  السابق مدثر خيري.
 ولفت المصدر إلى أنّ – سوداكال – تمّت مشاورته في  قرار إقالة المدير التنفيذي، ووافق عليه، كما أنّه أطّلع على بقية  القرارات التي صدرت تباعاً ولم يبدِ أيّ اعتراضٍ عليها.
 ملف الاستقالات
 وفق المعلومات  هو أنّ الصادق مادبو يدير النادي بإيعاز وتكليفٍ مباشر من”سوداكال” الذي يثق في الأوّل.
  وكشف المصدر الموثوق عن أنّ العلاقة بين رئيس النادي سوداكال، وعضو المجلس  المستقيل علي أسد فاترة لافتاً النظر إلى أنّ الخطوة التي اقدم عليها  الاخير متوقعة لجهة أنّ أسد لم يكن نشطًا في الآونة الأخيرة كما أنّه سبق  وأنّ أشار لبعض مقربيه أنّ دورهم في مجلس الإدارة بات ينحصر في الإشراف  والتخطيط بحسب موجهات النظام الأساسي الجديد.
 يذكر أنّ مساعد رئيس  النادي محمد موسى الكندو تمسّك بالاستقالة التي دفع بها خلال وقت سابق،  وقال المصدر إنّ الكندو المحسوب على تنظيم التحالف المريخي يجد مساندة  كبيرة من بعض قيادات التحالف في الاستقالة، مشيرًا في الوقت نفسه إلى أنّ  الآراء داخل التحالف بشأن الاستقالات غير متوافقة وهو الأمر الذي يتأكّد  بوجود واحدًا من قيادات التنظيم داخل المجلس حتى اللحظة.
 ولم يندهش  المصدر من تراجع الثنائي هيثم الرشيد وخالد أحمد المصطفى عن الاستقالة،  لجهة أنّ الأخيرين في الأصل غير محسوبين على تيار التحالف المريخي، كما  أنّهما من الشخصيات المقربة من سوداكال وسبق أن لعب الأخير دورًا كبيرًا في  تراجعهما عن الاستقالة خلال أوقاتٍ سابقة لاسيما في حالة خالد أحمد  المصطفى الذي لا تعتبر استقالته الأخيرة هي الأولى له في عهد المجلس  الحالي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المسلمي:سنعمل على إحداث ثورة إحترافية
 .
 .
  كشف مدرب المريخ  التونسي الألماني أمين المسلمي عن توزيع المهام والأدوار داخل الطاقم  المعاون له مؤكدا العمل على إنشاء مركز بحوث وتنفيذ لتحليل الأداء عبر  الفيديو كما أبان الشروع في تجهيز قاعة للمحاضرات بتجهيزات عالية وفصل  التونسي مبينا ان هنالك برنامج غذائي متكامل سيتم وضعه للاعبين سيشرف عليه  طبيب الفريق الدكتور محمد كمال إضافة إلى وضع ترتيبات للمظهر العام تحت  إشراف مسؤول المعدات محمد علي، ومن المنتظر أن يشرف خالد حبشكا على ضبط  مواقيت حضور اللاعبين، ومن جانبه أوكل إلى  الكابتن الضو قدم الخير منافسة الفرق المنافسة كما سيكون الكابتن حامد  بريمة مستشارا مرجعيا وسيشرف مدير الكرة أنس نصرالدين ونائبه التاج إبراهيم  على سير الأوضاع وأشار التونسي إلى ان الألماني توماس سيعمل على إعداد  تقارير دورية حول وضعية اللاعبين البدنية و أوضح المسلمي ان هدفهم يتمثل في  التتويج بالدوري والكأس الموسم الحالي، والتقدم بشكل قوى في المنافسة  الأفريقية والعربية خلال الموسم المقبل




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يصرف النظر عن " الغامبي"
 .
 .
 تفيد مصادر اعلامية  بأن  المريخ قد صرف النظر عن المدافع الغامبي ( اندو) والذي تعاقد معه خلال فترة  التسجيلات السابقة على سبيل الاعارة بسبب تعنت رئيس النادي في اطلاق سراحه  ما لم يتسلم أموال اللاعب والنادي على عكس الاتفاق الذي اشار الى تسليم  اللاعب نصيبه بعد قدومه الى الخرطوم.
 وتشير ذات المتابعات الى أن  تضاربا في موعد التسجيلات وفترة الاعارة قد اصابت النادي الغامبي بالتردد  الأمر الذي جعل نادي المريخ يكتب تعهدا باطلاق سراحه بعد نهاية فترة  الاعارة ، الا أن محاولات النادي الاحمر باءت بالفشل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محترف المريخ الغاني يتوقف عن التدريبات
 طالب الغاني ريشموند بمستحقاته المالية بطرف المريخ
 .
 .
 فجر لاعب المريخ الغاني الجنسية ريشموند مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل وهدد  بالتوقف عن التدريبات مع الفريق الأحمر اذا لم يتسلم مستحقاته المالية  اليوم وعلمت (سودانا فوق) ان اللاعب الغاني يطالب المجلس الأحمر بمبلغ عشرة  الف دولار عباره عن جزء من مقدم عقده.. لكن مصدر بادارة المريخ قال ان  سوداكال سوف يحسم الأمر اليوم ويدفع للاعب مستحقاته كامله










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تونسي المريخ الجديد يرفض الاشراف علي مباراة (السوكرتا)
 .
 .
 تشير معلومات مؤكدة الي ان الاحمر سيوكل مهمة ادارة مباراة الفريق  المرتقبة امام حي العرب بورتسودان للمدرب العام (الضوء قدم الخير)فيما  سيكون المدرب التونسي الجديد (امين المسلمي) متابعا للقاء ووفقا للمعلومات  فان الخطوة تجيء تحسبا لمعرفة الضوء قدم الخير بالتفاصيل الدقيقة الخاصة  بلاعبي المريخ الي جانب عملة في الجهاز الفني السابق بقيادة جمال ابوعنجة  وقالت ذات المصادر ان المسلمي رفض الاشراف علي هذه المباراة وطالب الضوء  بالاشراف عليها










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غضب مريخي كبير علي الامين العام لاتحاد الكرة السوداني
 .
 .

  تراجع الامين العام لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني الدكتور حسن ابوجبل عن  تصريحاته التي اطلقها بخصوص قرار محكمة التحكيم الرياضية (كاس) والذي صدر  الخميس الماضي لصالح المريخ حيث قرر منحه لقب الدوري لموسم 2018 وقال  ابوجبل في تصريحات جديدة اليوم السبت ان اتحاد الكرة لم يمنح لقب الدوري  2018 للمريخ بصورة رسميه وانهم ينتظرون مهلة الاسبوع لمعرفة ما تسفر عنه  الامور .لكن ابوجبل قال بالامس في تصريحات لصحيفة الصدي ان المريخ بطلا  لدوري 2018 رسميا الشيء الذي جعل رواد مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي وعشاق  المريخ يهاجمونه ويصفونه بانه ظل متناقض في كل تفاصيل قراراته




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بث خاص الأربعاء لقناة المريخ عن قضية (كاس)
 .
 .
  ستقوم قناة  المريخ الفضائية ببث خاص مدته ساعتان تستضيف خلاله الدكتور مزمل أبو القاسم  للتعرف علي السيناريو كاملا عن تفاصيل النصر القانوني الكبير الذي تحقق  عبر محكمة كاس والجنود المجهولون الذين وقفوا خلف هذا الإنتصار ومن حاول  إعاقته وإفشاله
 البرنامج ستصاحبه إحتفالية مصغرة للروابط والمجموعات  المريخية في وسائل التواصل أمام القناة تمهيدا للإحتفال الرئيسي بالقلعة  الحمراء في إحتفالية ضخمة برعاية القناة يحدد وقتها لاحقا.
 موعد الأستوديو الثانية من ظهر الأربعاء 26/2/2020 مباشر علي قناة المريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرب على ملعب الأكاديمية
 .
 .
 ادى فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ في السابعة والنصف صباح امس السبت تدريب  بملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم بالخرطوم، وقد أشرف التونسي أمين المسلمي  وطاقمه المعاون على التدريب الذي إستمر لساعة ونصف وذلك في إطار التحضير  لمواجهة حي العرب بورتسودان ومن المنتظر أن يواصل الأحمر تحضيراته للقاء  الذي يجمع الناديين بملعب إستاد بورتسودان يوم السادس والعشرين من شهر  فبراير الجاري.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابو جبل : قرارات (كاس) ملزمة واخطرنا الهلال وكل الجهات المختصة
 .
 .
 اعلن الامين العام لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني حسن ابو جبل، انهم اخطروا  نادي الهلال واللجنة المنظمة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز وكل الجهات المختصة  بقرار محكمة (كاس) القاضي بتتويج المريخ بطلا لدوري 2018م برصيد 34 نقطة  بفارق نقطة عن الهلال.
 وقال ابو جبل بان القرار سيتم وضعه قيد التنفيذ  على الفور، واشار الى ان (كاس) منحت الاتحاد مهلة حتى يوم 27 فبراير الحالي  لتنفيذ القرار، والاستفسار عن أي شئ بخصوص القرار، الى جانب سداد (90%) من الاتعاب لنادي المريخ، ونوه إلى أن (كاس) لم تحدد المبلغ بالضبط لكنهم سيتفسرون بشأن الأمر.
 وقال: “هذه القرارات ملزمة ولا يوجد أمامنا خيار غير تنفيذها”.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بروف جلال في تكريم رابطة الصالحية : الاتحاد مدعوم من الفيفا ولا يعاني ماديا
 .
 .
  كشف دكتور محمد جلال نائب رئيس الاتحاد السوداني للشئون القانونية  ان  الاتحاد السوداني مدعوم من قبل الفيفا وانه لا يعاني ماديا على الاطلاق  واكد انهم على استعداد على قبول أي لاعب لديه الرغبة والتكيف في الاجواء في  السودان من اللاعبين خارج السودان وخاصة ان مدرب المنتخب لهباب سيجوب كل  المدن وبقية الولايات خارج الخرطوم وكذلك الجاليات من اجل الاستفادة من  المواهب لدعم منتخب صغار صقور الجديان وقال ان الأندية  لاتتعاون معنا في الالتزام بالاعمار وسبق وجمعنا ظ¤ظ  لاعب تحت العشرين بعد  المراجعة لم نجد منهم غير لاعب واحد ضمن السن وعلى صعيد آخر اقام ابناء  أبناء فريقي كرمة والحفير برابطة الصالحية احتفالا ببعثة منتخب السودان تحت  العشرين بمزرعة الشيخ الموسى وذلك اليوم السبت بعد الفراغ من مباراة  المنتخب امام السنغال والتي خسرها صغار صقور الجديان بثلاثة اهداف لهدف ومن  جانبه شكر بروف جلال الدعوة التي قدمت له من رابطة الكرمة والالحفير  بالصالحية وطالب بدعم المنتخب دون العشرين عاما

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حميدتي : الاتحاد اخطا بعدم تعيين محكم الى (كاس)
 .
 .
 قال نائب  رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم نصر الدين حميدتي، ان الاتحاد العام  ارتكب قصورا كبيرا بعدم تعيين محكم ومحام لدى محكمة التحكيم الرياضية  (كاس).
 واعتبر حميدتي  ان لجوء نادي المريخ الى محكمة كأس ثقافة قانونية مطلوبة.
 واقر بان قرار (كاس) بشأن فوز المريخ ببطولة الممتاز 2018م ملزم وواجب  النفاذ، وقال: “نحن محترفين بكاس وسنقوم بتنفيذ قرار كاس”. واضاف بان  القرار ملزم وليس هنالك اي مجال مع كأس لان عدم الانصياع يعني تجميد  الاتحاد. وتابع بان فريق المريخ مارس حقه القانوني وهذه الممارسة يجب ان  تحترم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد الشيخ مدني رئيس النادي الأسبق ..يكتب عن كسب المريخ لشكوى (كاس)
 .
 .
 الحمد والشكر لله أن حصحص الحق.. التهنئة الخالصة لكل المريخاب للانتصار  التاريخي بقرار (كاس) الحاسم.. عندما بدأنا كمجموعة العمل القانوني الدؤوب  كانت قناعتنا بعدالة قضية المريخ.. وكنت واثقاً من نجاح الاستئناف.. ولم  تكن ثقتي رجماً بالغيب أو تفاؤلاً كاذباً.. فتجربة متابعة قرارات محكمة  (لكاس) تُؤكِّد أن الإجراءات الشكلية لا تحجب العدالة الواضحة.. وهذا مبدأ  قانوني مَعمولٌ به في الجهات العدلية.. ولعلي أذكر أقرب مثال  في الثمانينات من القرن الماضي.. في شكوى نادي بري ضد الهلال حول مشاركة  كابتن الهلال علي قاقرين بعد عودته من الكونغو وكان قد تسجّل هناك.. 
  أذكر جيدا أنّ الاتحاد العام تمسّك بحرفية نصوص إجراءات انتقال قاقرين حسب  ما ورد في لائحة الانتقالات وتفاصيل تواريخ الإرسال والاستلام.. ولكن  الفيفا رفضت مُبرّراتنا الحرفية وحكمت لصالح صحة انتقال اللاعب.. ومن يومها  تعلّمت أننا في السودان نمعن في المحلية في تفكيرنا.. ونشغل أنفسنا  بمغالطات هايفة.. وتحضرني هنا مقولة ساخرة للمرحوم محمد كرار النور الذي  كان يردد: الشعب العربي الوحيد الذي يتغالط حول واو الجماعة هل هو ضكر أم  لا.. المهم أرجو أن أؤكد أن هذا الإنجاز لا يمكن أن يُنسب لفرد.. فلقد كان  ملحمة تضافرت فيها جهود كثيرة ومتنوعة.. 
 ومن باب رد الفضل لأهله أبدأ  بالشكر والتقدير للأخ دكتور حسن كوباني الذي سهر وجمع ورتب وساهم بفعالية  في صياغة الاستئناف.. والشكر والتقدير للأخ الدكتور مزمل أبو القاسم الذي  لعب دوراً أساسياً في استنفار المريخاب لجمع أكثر من أربعين ألف دولار خلال  ثمانية وأربعين ساعة.. وظل يتابع بدقة وحرص حتى صدور القرار.. الشكر  والتقدير الخاص للأخ المدير التنفيذي وقتها كابتن زيكو الذي أظهر مهنية  عالية جداً في التعامل مع المكاتبات الخارجية ومتابعتها.. الشكر والتقدير  لكل الذين ساهموا مادياً وشجعوا معنوياً.. والذين لم تهتز ثقتهم وقناعاتهم  بحق المريخ الواضح.. والشكر أجزله للمحامي التركي تالات إيمري الذي تولى  القضية باهتمامٍ بالغٍ.
 ختاماً، لا ألوم الاتحاد العام ولجانه فما  اتخذوه يمثل قناعاتهم ولكن بالتأكيد ينبغي أن نعبر عن تحفظنا على محاولة  الاتحاد العام حجب العدالة وذلك لرفضه سداد نصيبه في نظر الدعوى.. مما حدا  بنا أن نسدد نصيب الاتحاد إضافة لنصيب النادي كشرط لتصريح الاستئناف..  وسؤالي للإخوة في الاتحاد العام: هل من العدالة أن يضيع حق قانوني لأيِّ  نادٍ سوداني لأنه لا يملك من المال ما يسدد نصيب الاتحاد؟.. مرة أخرى ألف  مبروك لمجلس الإدارة ولكل المريخاب ولا يصح إلا الصحيح.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قطب المريخ هواري:
 شكرا مزمل ..
 كاس اكدت ان المريخ ظلم من الاتحاد وما تحقق انتصار تاريخي
 .
 .
 . اكد قطب المريخ هواري عثمان  ان كسب المريخ لقضيته وتتويج عبر كاس اكد  انه تعرض الى ظلم كبير من الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وبين ان كاس تعتبر  آخر مراحل التقاضي وان الامر بين ان المجموعة التي قامت بالقضية بقيادة ابن  النادي مزمل ابو القاسم عملت باخلاص من اجل المريخ وانها لم تبالي رغم  الارهاصات التي كانت تتحدث عن ان الشكوى لا قيمة لها ولكنهم قاتلوا وواصلوا  ايمانا منهم بقضيتهم العادلة وانه لا ضاع حق وراءه مطالب وان من يؤمن  بقضيته عليه ان لا يلتفت للاصوات النشاذ واحى الحبيب مزمل ابو القاسم على  تفانيه في خدمة ناديه طوال السنوات الماضية حتى وهو خارج منظومة المجلس  واكد انه جندي من جنود المريخ المخلصين البواسل الذين يحترقون من اجل ان  يمضي المريخ في التتويج ودرب البطولات وتحدث هواري كذلك عن اقالة مدثر خيري  وقال انه قرار سليم وشجاع ولا يتخذه الا الاقوياء مهنئا مادبو على هذا  القرار وقال: يبدو ان الاسبوع المنصرم هو اسبوع المريخ وخاصة عقب خروج رئيس  المريخ سوداكال من السجن لتكتمل الافراح بفوز المريخ ببطولة الدوري  الممتاز 2018 بقرار من كاس بجانب اقالة مدثر خيري الذي تسبب في ابتعاد كثير  من ابناء المريخ وهو في اعتقادي قرار سليم يمكن ان يكون مقدمة لعودة ابناء  المريخ مشيرا الى انهم لن يتوانوا في قدمة ناديهم على الاطلاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شرح تفصيلي لقرار كأس بخصوص تتويج المريخ ببطولة 2018
 .
 .
  جاء قرار كاس (النهائي والملزم) كما يلي:
 *الاستئناف المقدم من نادي المريخ ضد قرار لجنة الاستئنافات في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بتاريخ 10 أكتوبر 2018 تم قبوله.
 *إبطال القرار الصادر من لجنة الاستئنافات بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم في العاشر من شهر أكتوبر 2018.
 *على الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إعلان نادي المريخ السوداني:
 *(1) : يعتبر فائزاً في مباراته الدورية ضد مريخ الفاشر بتاريخ 3 أكتوبر  2018 بنتيجة هدفين للا شيء، ويمنح ثلاث نقاط وفقاً لذلك الفوز.
 *(2)  المريخ بطل للدوري السوداني الممتاز للموسم 2018، وعلى الاتحاد السوداني  لكرة القدم تعديل جدول الترتيب لأظهار نادي المريخ بطلاً للدوري بمجموع  (34) نقطة.
 *يتم تحديد وإبلاغ تكاليف التحكيم بخطاب منفصل إلى الأطراف بواسطة مكتب محكمة كاس، ويتم تقسيمها على النحو التالي.
 * يتحمل الطرف المستأنف (نادي المريخ الرياضي) 10% من التكاليف، ويتحمل الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم 90% منها.
 *يدفع الاتحاد السوداني إلى نادي المريخ مبلغ وقدره ألفا فرنك سويسري  لمقابلة التكاليف القانونية والمصاريف الأخرى التي تكبدها في ما يتعلق  بالدعوى التحكيمية.
 *عدم قبول الطلبات الأخرى.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال: قرار”كاس” بمنح المريخ لقب الممتاز سيحدث هزة في اتحاد الكرة
 .
 .
 قال نادي الهلال الخرطوم إنّ قرار منح نادي المريخ الخرطوم كأس الدوري  الممتاز للعام 2018، سيحدث هزّة كبيرة في اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني.

  وأوضح الأمين العام لنادي الهلال، حسن علي عيسى، في تصريحاتٍ للموقع  الرسمي اليوم”الجمعة”، أنّ اتحاد الكرة يتوجّب عليه أنّ يتحرّك ويكلّف  محاميًا مختص للاستئناف.
 وتابع” الهلال ينتظر رد فعل الاتحاد لأنّنا البطل المتوّج والقرار ليس له تأثير كبير على النادي، لأنّ هذه المرحلة انتهت”.
 و”الخميس”، أصدرت محكمة”كاس” الرياضية قرارًا بتتويج نادي المريخ الخرطوم بلقب الدوري الممتاز للعام 2018.
 وتوقّع حسن علي عيسى أنّ يعمل الاتحاد على استرداد هيبته بالرد على قرار”كاس”.
 وأكمل” نحن في الهلال لدينا خيارات لأنّ الموضوع نفسه فيه تجاوزاتٍ كثيرة، وسنتابع رد فعل الاتحاد وسيكون لنا رأي بعد ذلك”.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												الأمل عطبرة يوقف انتصارات الهلال 											




الخرطوم: باج نيوز
انتصارات الهلال الخرطوم في الدوري الممتاز تتوقف في محطة الأمل عطبرة.



تعثّر الهلال الخرطوم أمام ضيفه الأمل عطبرة بالتعادل  بهدفٍ لكلٍ في المباراة التي جرت مساء امس ”السبت” ضمن المرحلة الـ”21â€³ من  بطولة الدوري الممتاز.

وبكّر الأمل عطبرة بالهدف الأوّل أحرزه اللاعب جمعة قلق في الدقيقة الـ”38â€³ قبل نهاية الشوط الأول.
وتمكّن الهلال من إدارك التعادل في الدقيقة الـ”65â€³، عن طريق اللاعب وليد الشعلة.



وبالنتيجة رفع الهلال رصيده إلى” 39â€³  ، فيما وصل الأمل عطبرة إلى النقطة الـ”35â€³.
 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب الأمل يكشف سر نجاحه في تعطيل الهلال


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




كفاح الجيلي
كشف  كفاح الجيلي، مدرب فريق الأمل عطبرة السوداني، أسباب تعطيله للهلال في  مباراة امس السبت، والتي انتهت بالتعادل (1-1) بملعب الجوهرة الزرقاء في  مدينة أم درمان ضمن منافسات الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

وقال مدرب  الأمل السوداني في تصريحات إعلامية بعد المباراة، أنه انتبه لمشكلة حارس  الهلال يونس الطيب وبعده عن حساسية المباريات، فاستفاد من ذلك وطالب لاعبيه  بالتسديد، فجاء هدف الأمل.

وأضاف كفاح أنه أيضا استفاد من الإجهاد  البدني لبعض لاعبي الهلال، وراقب مفاتيح اللعب في وسط الملعب بشكل محكم،  وأحكم منطقة الدفاع والطرق المؤدية لمرماه.

وأشار مدرب الأمل، إلى  أن منافسه وجد صعوبة كبيرة في الوصول لمرمى فريقه، لكنه عاد واستدرك بقوله  إن الهلال لعب بشكل جيد وأفضل في الشوط الثاني.

يذكر أن نتيجة  التعادل مع الأمل اليوم السبت، حرمت الهلال من تصدر الدوري السوداني، حيث  واصل المريخ تربعه على صدارة الترتيب برصيد 41 نقطة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التونسي يتحدث مع اللاعبين

  أبدى التونسي أمين المسلمي المدير  الفني للفرقة الحمراء اهتمامًا كبيرًا بعودة اللاعبين الدوليين للتحضيرات  المريخية، حيث حرص التونسي على الالتقاء بنجوم الفريق بالمنتخب أمس الأول  وفي أول مشاركة لهم تحت قيادة الجهاز الفني الجديد وتحدث معهم عن التحضيرات  بصورة عامة وطالبهم بمضاعفة المجهود وضرورة الانضباط في كل التمارين، كما  تلقى المسلمي تقريرًا متكاملًا من المدرب العام الضو قدم الخير عن الدوليين  ومشاركتهم مع المريخ في الفترة الأخيرة، وظل أمين يوجه لاعبي الأحمر بصورة  متواصلة خلال مران أمس الصباحي ورفع حماسهم حتى يقدموا الأفضل ويكونوا في  كامل الجاهزية للمواجهات الرسمية القادمة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عودة الدوليين تشعل التدريبات

  ارتفع التنافس والأداء في تدريبات  المريخ الأخيرة بعد عودة وانضمام السداسي علي عبد الله أبوعشرين ومنجد  النيل وأمير كمال وضياء الدين محجوب ومحمد الرشيد ورمضان عجب، وظهر سداسي  الأحمر بالمنتخب الوطني الأول بمستوى رفيع للغاية في آخر تدريبين للمريخ  أمس وأمس الأول وقدموا أداءً رائعًا وظهروا بلياقة بدنية عالية وأكدوا  جاهزيتهم الكاملة للمباراة المقبلة في الدوري الممتاز مع حي العرب  بورتسودان، وعرفت التقسمية التي أجريت أمس تنافسًا قويًا ومحتدمًا بين  اللاعبين من أجل تأكيد الجدارة وإثبات الأحقية بالتواجد في التوليفة  الأساسية لمباراة السوكرتا الأربعاء المقبل في عروس البحر الأحمر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخب الشباب يكتفي بمران الفندق والسباحة ويلبي دعوة رابطتي كرمة والحفير بمزرعة الموسى 
#ووااوواا
 إكتفى الجهاز الفني لمنتخب الشباب يوم السبت 22 فبراير 2020م بمران بدني  خفيف في باحة الفندق للاعبيه عقب خوضهم مباراة السنغال عصر الجمعة في ملعب  نادي الرياض الدولي، والتي خسروها بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف، وودعوا على  إثرها البطولة عقب الخسارة الأولى من ليبيا بهدفين دون رد، وسيواجه المنتخب  نظيره الاماراتي يوم الاثنين 24 فبراير عصراً في ثالث مبارياته، ويدخل  الامارات إلى المباراة بنقطة واحدة، من  تعادله مع المنتخب السنغالي، فيما تأهل الليبي بالفوز الثاني له على  الامارات بهدفين مقابل هدف، هذا ولبت بعثة المنتخب الدعوة المقدمة من أسرتي  فريقي نجوم كرمة والحفير، بالرابطة الرياضية الصالحية؛ بقيادة الاستاذ  سمير عبدالمطلب رئيس فريق نجوم كرمة، والدكتور خالد عبدالرحمن رئيس فريق  الحفير، بحضور المهندس عبدالمنعم عمر رئيس رابطة الصالحية، ونائبه الاستاذ  عبدالعزيز شمت، والاستاذ سمير علي التجاني محمود سكرتير عام الصالحية،  وإعلام الصالحية بقيادة الاستاتذة؛ محمد الصادق، ومصعب محمد عثمان، وياسر  فضل المولى رئيس جمعية الصحفيين بالرياض.. 
 المنتخب الشاب خضعت عناصره  أيضاً إلى تدريبات سباحة بجانب الساونا، وأمضوا يوماً طيباً في الدعوة  المقدمة من الرابطة الرياضية بمزرعة الشيخ محمد عبدالعزيز الموسى... وسؤدي  المنتخب مرانه الاخير صباح الأحد لمواجهة الامارات بالاثنين ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*"شمس الدين" : نادي المريخ تديره الشلليات 

 خصَّ عضوا مجلس المريخ السابق (شمس الدين الطيب) #سبورتاق  بإفادة مختصرة حول الوضع الإداري بالنادي الأحمر حيث قال: " المريخ يعاني  من مشكلة كبيرة وهو في (محنة حقيقية)، ولا يوجد أدب لمعنى الاستقالة"،  وأضاف : "تمنيت أن أجد جوابًا عن سؤالي ما الذي يريده اعضاء المجلس  الحالي؟! ولماذا يمارسون التخبط الاداري بكافة اشكاله؟! اعتقد ان ذلك يدل  على ان المجلس لا يعرف ماذا يريد؛ الواضح كونهم يودون البقاء على قمة هرم  الادارة المريخية بايِّ طريقة".
 وأردف : "تعجبت حول مسألة الاستقالة من  اجل شخصٍ واحد، ذلك الفعل يدل على ان هنالك شلليات داخل إدارة النادي،  المريخ نادٍ كبير ولا يعقل ان يدار بمثل هذه الطريقة العشوائية".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج

 ضربتان في الراس (ظفار) و (كاس)

  قلناها سابقاً ونكررها حالياً بأن الله يمهل ولا يهمل وأن دولة الظلم  (ساعة) ودولة العدل إلى قيام الساعة وما ضاع حق ووراءه مطالب أو كما قال  الشاعر الراحل محمد سالم حميد (حقاً تحرسو ما بجيك حقك تلاوي وتقلعو)  وإقتلع المريخ حقّه الأصيل من أنياب ظلم شداد ورهطه الميامين الذين أكدوا  بما لا يدع مجالاُ للشك بأنهم في وادِ آخر غير وادي كرة القدم ولوائحها.

  â–،  لا فرحة ببطولة ممتاز (2018) كبطولة لأنني على يقين تام بأن المريخ  فرّط بعد تخلّف منافسه المباشر (الهلال) عنه بست نقاط بأمر الفيفا ولكن  مكمن الفرح والسعادة هو إثبات (جهل) إتحاد شداد الذي ظل يتشدّق بالإلمام  التام باللوائح والقوانين وظل يسخر من إعلام المريخ وعلى رأسهم الدكتور  (مزمل أبو القاسم) بعد إشرافه على الإستئناف المقدّم لمحكمة التحكيم  الرياضية (كاس).
 â–،  طنين الذباب وغاغ غاغ غاغ التي وصف بها شداد  إعلاميي المريخ وتحديداً (مزمل) انطبقت على إتحاده المتهالك بعد أن أزيل  عنه نقاب المعرفة والمواكبة القانونية للوائح الفيفا بأمر (مزمل) ومن خلفه  (قروب الكرامة) وبمعاونة ود الشيخ.
 â–،  صُفع شداد قبل أيام عن طريق  (نادي ظفار العماني) الذي تحدى تنظيرات أبو جبل وجهله بالقوانين وأشرك بكري  بأمر من الفيفا التي أقرّت بسلامة موقف اللاعب رغم هطرقات أبو جبل الذي  إنهار وتصدّع عقب ظهور بكري مع ظفار.
 â–،  وصفعة أخرى وأي صفعة هى  ومحكمة كاس تمنح المريخ بطولة ممتاز (2018) عقب الأحداث الشهيرة في قضية  (هشام جنية) وبعد أن تمدد الإعلام الأزرق سخرية من شكوى المريخ ووصفوا مزمل  (بالتلميذ) وشداد (بالأستاذ) وليتهم صمتوا حتى لا يكونوا كما اليوم (في  فتيل).
 â–،  أثبتوا جهلهم الفاضح للقوانين ومارسوا كل أنواع التشفي مع  بكري بتمديد عقوبته دولياً بلا أي سند قانوني (نجر ساي بس) هذا غير  الفضيحة الكبرى بمحاولة تغييب العدالة عندما رفضوا سداد نصيبهم لمحكمة كاس  مما دفع المريخ لسداد المبلغ لإستخراج تصريح الإستئناف.
 â–،  الأستاذ  إياه وبتاريخ 16 نوفمبر من العام 2018 حل ضيفاً في برنامج عالم الرياضة  بالتلفزيون القومي مع الزميل رضا مصطفى الشيخ في إفادات عن شكوى المريخ  وإستئنافه لكاس.
 â–،  يومها قال شداد بأن (كاس) لم (تفهم) ما طلبه  المريخ وأضاف بأن التحكيم ليس ملزماً لهم وأنه لن يتم إلا بموافقة الإتحاد  وواصل ساخراً بأن شكوى المريخ ما هى إلا مجرّد (ونسة).
 â–،  وأضاف بأن  خطابات الفيفا ذكرت أنها لم تفهم ما يريده المريخ وقال بالحرف (ده بيديك  حالة من الإحباط الرهيبة وهذا مستوى الإدارة اللي عندنا في أنديتنا وفي  صحفنا إذا في صحف بتفتكر إنها كتبت الخطابات دي) !! ياترى هل علم شداد الآن  أين يوجد مستوى الفكر الضحل تحديداً.
 â–،  وقال أنهم ضحكوا برفقة (دكتور) مدثر خيري بأن الصحف كتبت بأن الإتحاد في (الطوّة) وسخروا من متابعة المريخ لقضيته في كاس.
  â–،  أمس الأول أثبتت (كاس) بأن الدكتور وبروفيسور الفلسفة أكبر (وِنيس) على  وجه الأرض بعد أن مارس كل أنواع (الونسة) على الشارع الرياضي وكشف مدى  جهله المقيت بقوانين الفيفا ولجان الإنضباط ومحكمة التحكيم الرياضية.
  â–،  ياترى ماذا سيقول شداد الآن وإستئنافاته وحوارييه وشجرابي وخالد عز  الدين وحسن فاروق ومحمد كامل سعيد (المريخابي على حد زعمه) عقب قبول الشكوى  وإنصاف المريخ.
 â–،  الإتحاد فعلياً الآن في (الطوّة) وبدأت عملية  الشواء بقبول إستئناف المريخ وفي إنتظار عملية (التقمير) بإلزام الإتحاد  بسداد 90% من أتعاب القضية (40 ألف دولار) دولار ينطح دولار لا ينقص ولا  يتم تقسيطه إضافة للحرباشات (ألفا فرنك سويسري).
 â–،  شداد يتوهّم أنه  الوحيد في السودان الذي يعرف اللوائح والقوانين مع العلم أنه مازال يمارس  الإدارة الرياضية بنهج العصر الحجري ويكفي أنه وصف البريد الالكتروني إبان  قضية الإعارات الوهمية بالإيميل (القوي والضعيف).
 â–،  رئيس إتحاد أعرق إتحاد في افريقيا ويجهل حتى إستخدام الحاسب الآلي !!.
  â–،  هذه القضية تعتبرواحدة من أهم القضايا في القرن الحادي والعشرين ليس  لأجل بطولة الممتاز وإنما لكسر شوكة هذا الإتحاد المتعالي والجاهل بدرجة  (الدكتوراة) في اللوائح والقوانين.
 â–،  إنتصار تاريخي على الظلم  والإستبداد والمحاباة والكيل بمكيالين وتأكيد بالعمل بأن متى ما توفرت  الإرادة لرد الظلم وأخذ الحق بالقوة فإن النتيجة ستكون لا محالة تفوّق  (التلميذ) على (الأستاذ) هذا إن سلمنا جدلاً بأن شداد (أستاذ) يا حسن  فاروق.
 â–،  هل يدق ليستر سيتي المسمار الأخير في نعش السيتي؟. وقمة  الهلال والإتحاد في الدوري السعودي الأبرز وديربي لندن (لتضميد الجراح) بين  تشيلسي وتوتنهام يجذب الأنظار.
 â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: كاس كاس رغم هطرقات (الونّاس)

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاهد رياضية 
عبد الله أبو وائل

 بطولة جوية ولحمة مريخية!!!
  نبارك لشعب المريخ لقب الدوري الممتاز لموسم (ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨) بانتزاع محكمة التحكيم  الرياضية (كاس) اللقب من الهلال ووضعه بالسجل الأحمر عقب كسبه لشكواه ضد  الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم،الذي حول الأبيض لأسود وهو يقف إلى جانب  الهلال، رغم أن كافة المستندات كانت تشير لحق المريخ في النقاط لكن تحيز  اللجنة المنظمة ومن بعدها لجنة الاستئنافات قادا المريخ ممثلا في“محمد  الشيخ مدني والزميل مزمل أبو القاسم” الإصرار على اللجوء إلى لوزان مسنودان بشعبية كبيرة من الصفوة لدفع رسوم الشكوى وكانت المتابعة حتى عاد الحق إلى أهله.
 من حق الأستاذ “مزمل أبو القاسم” علينا أن نهنئه على ثمرة جهده وإصراره  على متابعة حقوق الفريق، وقبل ذلك نجاحه في استنفار جمهور الصفوة بدول  المهجر لجمع رسوم الشكوى والتنسيقمع آخرين لتحويل المبلغ.
 بطولة جوية عاد بها الزعيم إلى حضن الوطن من خارج الحدود بأمر (كاس) ليحقق الزعيم إنجازاً غير مسبوق .
 عاد لقب ممتاز (ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨) للزعيم وكسب الأحمر تلك اللحمة المريخية بتوحد  الصفوة خلف معشوقها، وكان من بشريات تلك الملحمة تراجع المستقيلين بمجلس  المريخ عن استقالاتهم حتى يعملوا منأجل خدمة المريخ، كما أن إطلاق سراح  رئيس النادي “آدم سوداكال” من شأنه أن يعزز من فرص التوافق المريخي بين كل  المكونات.
 شكراً “مزمل أبو القاسم” وأنت تقدم درساً في كيفية الدفاع عن  الحقوق، انطلاقا من قاعدة ما ضاع حق وراءه مطالب، وشكرا لكل مريخي ساهم في  دفع رسوم الشكوى ولكل من ساند وآزر ونشكر حتى الذين كانوا يسخرون من  مقدميها متسائلين عن نتائجها صباح مساء كل يوم لأنهم بتلك السخرية وضعوا  أهل المريخ أمام تحدٍ كبير لكسب الرهان ..
 مشهد أول
 إطلاق سراح  رئيس المريخ “آدم سوداكال” زاد من فرحة أهل المريخ الذين ينتظرون من هذا  الرجل الكثير، ونأمل أن يجد الرئيس الشرعي المساندة من كافة أطياف الأحمر  لينفذ برنامجهالانتخابي بعد أن وقفت الظروف حائلاً دون ذلك.
 مشهد ثانٍ
 تمنيت استمرارية المقاتل “جمال أبو عنجة” بالجهاز الفني للمريخ، لكنني  احترمت رغبته في إنهاء التكليف رغم أن “أبو عنجة” كان بحاجة ماسة لاكتساب  مزيد من الخبرات التي تقوده مستقبلاًلتدريب المريخ.
 مشهد أخير
 انهى  الرباعي المستقيل الجدل وأغلقوا باب الفتنة الذي كان يعمل البعض على أن  يكون مفتوحا على مصراعيه وكسب “هيثم الرشيد والكندو وخالد وأسد” احترام أهل  المريخ بما قدموه من درس.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق 
جعفــر سليمـــــان

  تداعيات الإنتصار القانوني 
    سعد أنصار الفرقة الحمراء بالانتصار القانوني المهم الذي تحقق بموجبه  كسب لقب الدوري الممتاز نسخة العام قبل الماضي، ومصدر سعادة الصفوة لا يكمن  في أن البطولة أتت مسافرة من (كأس)، كما يتصور بعض البلهاء.
    سعد  الصفوة لأن العدالة تحققت ، بعد أن ظلم النادي من قبل مرجفين ، لا يتورعون  في ظلم المريخ لأسباب متباينة يأتي في مقدمتها الانتماء الكريه للهلال على  حساب الأخلاق والقيم والضمير.
   فرح عشاق المريخ بما تحقق ، لأن  المحكمة الرياضية قدمت درسا لأصحاب الأباطيل والادعاء المريض، عن سعة الأفق  وامتداد النظر القانوني ، بما يكفل العدالة للجميع وفي مساواة مطلوبة.
    قلة قليلة عزفت على وتر مهترئ، وقالوا إن جمهور المريخ فرح بلقب جاء من  المكاتب وبعيدا عن الملعب الاخضر ، وهذا لعمري الغباء بعينه، وهؤلاء  الأغبياء نقول ان بطولات المريخ وتفوقه الدائم والواضح على كل الفرق  السودانية امر لا يحتاج إلى إثبات. 
     وحتى الإنتصار الإداري يستحق  الفرح ، طالما ان القانون هو من أتاح ذلك، وإلا فكيف يمكن تعويض الظلم الذي  يقع على الفرق داخل الملعب ؟؟
   لن نشغل بالنا بما يكتبه سفهاء الرأي  أصحاب الغرض والذين تعتمل نفوسهم بالاحقاد، وتمور دواخلهم غلا وحسدا، تصفح  به صفحاتهم السوداء كسواد قلوبهم ، وسنكتب عن تداعيات كسب الاستئناف وما  يستفاد منه فلا وقت يضيع مع حثالة الفكر ، ضعاف النفوس.
       اهم درس  يستفاد من كسب هذه القضية التأريخية هو عدم الخنوع والخضوع للأحكام الجائرة  التي تطال المريخ من قبل اتحاد الكرة العام ولجانه التي تدار بريموت يمسك  به الرئيس التسعيني فاقد الحجة والمنطق والذين تهاوى قصره المزيف ، في  أواخر عمره.
 كثيرا ما تضرر المريخ من هؤلاء الناس، وظل جمهور المريخ  ينادي دائما بالتصدى لمؤامراتهم القذرة ، ويقيني فإن أفضل طريقة لردهم  وردعهم ، هو كشف خوائهم القانوني والفكري وجلدهم بحجج القانون بلا رحمة.
 هذه السابقة القانونية التاريخية ستظل نبراسا يسير على هداه اهل البيت  المريخي، فليس هناك مستحيل كما كان يتصور البعض ، ولا كبير على المريخ الا  بالقانون فقط ، لا بالتحديات الفارغة والاستفزاز المستمر.
      وعلى  الإداري المريخي ان لا يستسلم لأي كائن من كان ، وأن يحمي حقوق المريخ على  ان يكون ذلك فوق العلاقات الخاصة والمصالح المشتركة، وهنا نشير إلى تغليب  المدير التنفيذي (المقال) علاقته بالاتحاد ورئيسه على مصلحة المريخ لدرجة  الشهادة على المريخ والوقوف ضده والتحالف مع أعداء النادي.
    على صعيد  ردة الفعل الهلالية ، وتداعيات قرار كأس عندهم ، فلم تخرج ردة الفعل عن  المتوقع ، حيث التعامل بجهل تام مع القرار واتباع سياسة التفتيش من قبل بعض  أقلامهم، وإداريي النادي ، ولن نلقي بالا لما يقولون وما يصرحوا به.
  ولكن هذا لا يمنعنا من رفع قبعات الاحترام لقلة من بينهم ، بختلفون عنهم  كثيرا ، كالزميل المحترم يس على يس الذي دون تغريدة بصفحته على الفيس مهنئا  الدكتور مزمل من قبيل الالتقاء الصحفي ، فما أجمل الإنتصار الصحفي ووقع  ذلك عند كل صاحب قلم نظيف.
   أحبتي .. الأمر ليس مجرد مكايدة ولا سفه  يراد به زرع أرض الرياضة بالترهات، إنما هي قضية وسابقة قانونية فتحت الباب  واسعا لرد المظالم وحفظ الحقوق ،ومن ينظر إليها بغير هذا المنظار يكون  خاويا ولايستحق غير التجاهل.
                  في نقاط 
 هاجم الجميع شباب منتخبنا الوطني المشارك بالبطولة العربية دون معرفة ظروف مشاركة هؤلاء الشباب الذين نصبت لهم المشانق.
    هذا المنتخب تم جمعة خلال اسبوعين او يزيد قليلا عوضا عن منتخب آخر كان يضم اسماء معروفة وتنشط بفرق الممتاز.
 السبب في تغيير المنتخب هو ما جاء من الكاف برفض مشاركة مواليد العام 2000 في التصفيات الإفريقية و تحديد مواليد 2001، 2002ّ
  هذا القرار المفاجئ من الكاف بعثر الأوراق واستدعى تكوين هذا المنتخب  الشاب بالتزام كامل بالأعمار ، بخلاف بقية المنتخبات وعلى رأسها السنغال  المستضاف
 نرى أن الحكم على شباب منتخبنا يعني إعدام  مواهبهم مع يقيني  التام ان التسجيلات القادمة سيكونون هدفا للأندية و بدعم اعلامي كبير.     
 *ولا يعقل أن تنتهي هذه المشاركة بغير مكاسب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة 
مأمون أبو شيبة:

 كاس كشفت فساد لجان الاتحاد
  * كسب المريخ لطعنه في محكمة كاس ضد قرار لجنة الاستئنافات بالاتحاد  السوداني لم يكن مستغرباً لدي الملمين بسوابق مثل هذه القضايا في محكمة  التحكيم الدولية.
 * وقد ذكر الاستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني أمس إنه كان  واثقاً من كسب الاستئناف لسوابق محكمة كاس التي لا تتشدد في الشكليات  لتحقيق العدالة..
 
 * والدليل على ذلك خسارة السودان لنتيجة  مباراته مع زامبيا في تصفيات كأس العالم قبل سنوات بسبب مشاركة اللاعب سيف  مساوي الذي كان مطروداً في نهائيات أمم أفريقيا ولم يستوف الايقاف بسبب  غفلة واهمال وتقصير الاتحاد السوداني..
 * فعلى الرغم من أن زامبيا  لم تتقيد بالشكليات القانونية في تقديم الطعن ضد السودان لكنها كسبت  الطعن.. لأن مشاركة سيف مساوي لم تكن قانونية بعيداً عن الشكليات..
 *  ونفس الشيء فعلته محكمة كاس التي حرصت على معرفة هل مشاركة لاعب مريخ  الفاشر هشام سليمان في مباراة المريخ قانونية أم لا.. كنقطة أساسية في  القضية..
 
 * وقد حاول الاتحاد العام اخفاء معاقبته للاعب  السلاطين هشام استناداً على شكوى المريخ.. ولكن دهاقنة القائمين على أمر  الطعن لدي كاس تحصلوا على مستند معاقبة اللاعب.. كما حاول الاتحاد الادعاء  بأن مقدم الشكوى الموظف أيمن عدار غير مفوض من مجلس المريخ ولكن الدهاقنة  اثبتوا للمحكمة إن عدار يعمل في المريخ بعقد لينتهي الأمر..
 * الخوف  كان من موقف أعضاء مجلس المريخ المنتخبين في لجنة التسيير، الرافضين  للشكوى بسبب الحساسيات تجاه الزميل مزمل أبوالقاسم الراعي والمتابع للشكوى،  وذلك بسبب انتقاداته اللاذعة للمجلس المنتخب خاصة بعد استقالة رئيس لجنة  التسيير الأستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني ومجموعته.
 * والدليل على مناهضة  المجلس للشكوى إقالة المدير التنفيذي منتصر الزاكي لتعاونه مع الرئيس ود  الشيخ في استكمال مستندات الاستئناف للمحكمة الدولية..
 
 *  وأكثر من ذلك تعيين مدثر خيري مديراً تنفيذياً لنادي المريخ وهو في نفس  الوقت يمثل الاتحاد العام المطعون ضده!! بجانب حساسياته الشخصية المعروفة  تجاه مزمل..
 * بسبب موقف المجلس المناهض للشكوى (كراهية في مزمل  راعي الشكوى).. ما كان المريخ سيكسب هذا الاستئناف أبداً لولا العمل الدقيق  للمجموعة التي تابعت الشكوى بقيادة الأخ مزمل بجانب الاستعانة بالخبير  القانوني الرياضي الدولي حسن الكوباني الذي لعب دورا كبيراً في اعداد  الحيثيات القانونية والصياغة والترجمة..
 * نصرة محكمة كاس للمريخ  كشفت الغثاء والعفن والزيف وتسويف القوانين الذي تتعامل به لجان مشجعي  الهلال في الاتحاد السوداني الذين يمارسون الضحك على الدقون والمشي فوق  القوانين في سبيل استهداف المريخ وهضم حقوقه لمصلحة ناديهم الهلال..
 
 * وما استهدافهم للاعب المريخ بكري المدينة وتوقيع عقوبات خيالية عليه دون  أن يكون قد اعتدى على حكم إلا دليلاً على النوايا الشريرة لهؤلاء المشجعين  واستهدافهم للمريخ ولاعبيه..
 * عقوبة بكري ما كانت ستصمد إذا سعى  مجلس المريخ للدفاع عن لاعبه في محكمة كاس.. ولكن للاسف تجاهل المجلس  الدفاع عن لاعبه بكري ربما ليجد مبرراً لاعارته أو بيعه!!
 * الشكر  لكل من تبنى استئناف المريخ في كاس وكل من عمل على متابعته عملياُ وكل من  سارع وساهم في توفير رسوم التأمين والشكر للمحامي التركي طلعت امري ومفوضه  اوكتاي شعبان والشكر الكبير لأخينا مزمل الذي رعى وتابع الاستئناف عملياً  وإعلامياً..
 * مزمل مد لسانه ساخراً لكل من سعى وعمل على اجهاض هذه  الشكوى ولكل من حاربه وسخر منه وحاول حرق شخصيته وتشويه صورته أمام  الجماهير بنعته (بصاحب القضايا الخاسرة)..
 * وكلهم كناطح الصخر  فالجماهير تعرف من هو مزمل الصحفي الداهية الملم بالقوانين المحلية  والدولية.. ولا تنسى له دوره في كسب استئنافي المريخ ضد قرارات اللجنة  المنظمة في شكوتي الأحمر ضد هلال كادوقلي والأمل عطبرة العام 2015 مما أجبر  ناديي الهلال والأمل على الانسحاب من الدوري ليتوج المريخ بطلاً..
 *  وكل القضايا التي كان يثيرها مزمل سابقاً كان محقاً فيها ومقنعاً ومنطقياً  في حيثياتها ولكن هلالاب الاتحاد وعلى رأسهم الافوكاتو مجدي شمس الدين  كانوا يلجئون للسمكرة والعبث بالقوانين لطمس وافشال القضايا التي يثيرها  مزمل.. ووقتها كانت الأندية تخضع وتسكت أمام الظلم لأنها لا تعرف دروب  التصعيد للفيفا والمحكمة الدولية..
 * شكراً مزمل الذي أرسى مفاهيم جديدة ونقطة تحول تاريخي في مسار القضايا الرياضية بالسودان..
  * من يستخفون ببطولة المريخ ويصفونها ببطولة المكاتب نقول لهم إن كسب  المريخ لقضيته عبر المحكمة الدولية في حد ذاته يعتبر انجازاً تاريخياً غير  مسبوق سيحدث تحولاً في تاريخ الرياضة بالسودان..
 * الهلال أصلاً ما  كان سيفوز بتلك البطولة لولا عمليته الخسيسة باستقطاب حارس مرمى المريخ  وقتها جمال سالم بالتعاقد معه سراً والتأثير عليه قبل سفره مع المريخ  للفاشر.. فتهاون في تصويبة المهاجم منتصر وحتى بعد أن حقق المريخ التعادل  عاد جمال سالم ليتهاون أمام تصويبة أخرى لمنتصر ليهزم المريخ.. لكن الله  في..

 زمن إضافي
 * بتتويج المريخ بطلاً للدوري  الممتاز 2018 يكون قد حقق البطولة العاشرة مقابل 14 بطولة لنده الهلال  بفارق 4 بطولات.. علماُ إن أغلب بطولات الهلال في منافسة الممتاز الحديثة  جاءت بالتحكيم الفاسد والقانون السري المعروف.
 * المريخ توج باللقب في الأعوام 1997م 2000م 2001م 2002م 2008م 2011م  2013م 2015م  2018م 2019م.
  * أما في منافسة الكأس الحديثة فقد توج المريخ باللقب 15 مرة مقابل 7 مرات  للهلال (احداها هدية من مجدي شمس الدين) بفارق 8 بطولات للمريخ.. والسبب  إن منافسة الكأس عادة تحسم بالمواجهة المباشرة للقمة وليس مثل الدوري الذي  يعتمد على كسب نقاط الفرق الأخرى والتي يلعب فيها التحكيم دوراً كبيراً.
 * بجمع البطولتين الحديثتين تكون المحصلة 25 بطولة للمريخ مقابل 21 بطولة للهلال..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الاخبار العالمية الرياضية

ميسي يسجل رباعية ويقود برشلونة لسحق إيبار بخماسية في الدوري الاسباني

 وست بروميتش يسحق بريستول سيتى بثلاثية بمشاركة أحمد حجازى
 يوفنتوس يؤمن صدارة الدوري الإيطالي في ليلة رونالدو التاريخية
 الهلال يقتل الاتحاد بهدف إدواردو فى كلاسيكو الدورى السعودى
 ليفانتي يعمق جراح ريال مدريد بهدف وحيد و يهدي الصدارة للبرسا
 خيسوس يقود مانشستر سيتي لفوز مثير على ليستر فى الدوري الانجليزي
 لايبزيج يُمتع ويُقنع ويواصل الانتصارات باكتساحه شالكه
 سيميوني يرد على منتقدي احتفالات أتلتيكو مدريد بعد هزيمة ليفربول
 مورينيو عن هزيمة توتنهام أمام تشيلسي: مهاجمونا في المستشفى
 هالاند يواصل التسجيل وبوروسيا دورتموند يتخطى فيردر بريمين في الدوري الألماني
 لامبارد يحقق إنجازًا شخصيًا على حساب مورينيو بعد فوز تشيلسي أمام توتنهام

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مفكرة لأهم مباريات اليوم _____         *** الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز ***
 مانشستر يونايتد  /  واتفورد  ____ (4:00) عصراً 
 الارسنال  /  إيفرتون ___ (6:30) مساءً
              ***  الدوري الإسبانى ***
 ديبورتيفو الآفيس /  أتلتيك بلباو ___ (3:00) عصراً 
 خيتافي / إشبيلية ___ (7:30) مساءً
 أتلتيكو مدريد  /  فياريال ___ (10:00) مساءً
               *** الدوري الإيطالي ***
 جنوي  /  لاتسيو  ____ (1:30) ظهراً
 روما   /  ليتشي ____  (7:00) مساءً 
 إنتر ميلان / سامبدوريا ____  (9:45) مساءً
               *** الدوري الألماني ***
 بايرن ليفركوزن  / اوغسبورغ  ___ (4:30) عصراً
              *** الدوري الفرنسي***
 باريس سان جيرمان /  بوردو  ____ (10:00) مساءً

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة ----- امير عوض

 قلق لوزان
#ووااوواا
 الصين انتشر فيها فايروس كورونا..
 العالم كله يرجف..
 أي بلد خايفه من الفايروس..
 منظمة الصحة العالمية مهتمه جداً بالموضوع ده..
 المنظمة دي جنها و جنّ الفايروسات الجديدة..
 المشكلة العلماء المريخاب اكتشفوا فايروس جديد في العرضة شمال..
 يادوب ليهو يومين..
 منظمة الصحة خلت الكورونا و بقت معانا في المصيبة دي..
 الفايروس الجديد..
 فايروس انشطاري..
 يعني من نفر بصيب نفرين..
 و النفرين بعادوا ليهم أربعة..
 أي واحد يكلم التاني بنقل ليهو المرض..
 المهم.. العلماء العندنا قبضوا ليهم زنطور..
 شالوا منه نقطة دم..
 فحصوها و لقوا حاجة غريبة!!
 كريات الدم البيضاء عندها لوز..
 ده كلام شنو ده اللهم أحفظنا..
 الكريات كمان بقت تعرف اللوز..
 ما علينا..
 الدكاترة طلعوا ليهم (كرية دم بيضاء واحدة) علشان يستجوبوها..
 أفتحي خشمك يا شاطرة..
 طلعي لسانك بره..
 أها.. قولي لوزان..
 قصدي قولي عااااااع..
 لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله..
 Hope less case
 حالة ميؤس منها..
 حلق مقفول بلوزانه كبيرة خلاص..
 لازم نكلم (البوس) يطلع بيان..
 اتصلوا بالبوس.. قاليهم أعملوا صورة مقطعية لنقطة الدم..
 الدكاترة شالوا (النقطة) و صوروها..
 أريتهم ما صوروها..
 قال ليك لقوا كريات الدم الحمراء كلها مبتسمة و رافعة أصابعها بشعار النصر..
 ده كلو في نقطة دم..
 لوز.. و ابتسامات..
 فايروس عجيب..
 الدكاترة أطلقوا عليه اسم الفايروس (اللوزاني)..
 الزناطير ما يتضايقوا..
 ده اسم علمي..
 و لا حياء في العلم..
 المهم ناس علم الأمراض السريرية قالوا إلا نعرف الاعراض المصاحبة للفايروس..
 عملوا رحلة علمية للمنطقة الموبوءة في العرضة شمال..
 لقوا الزناطير عندهم مباراة..
 الدكاترة حمدوا الله انو لقوهم كلهم في مكان واحد..
 طلعوا الدفاتر و بدوا يسجلوا في الملاحظات..
 الفايروس ما بتحمل القلق..
 الفايروس بعمل زغللة في العيون..
 الفايروس بخلي اليدين ميتات و بعد 48 ساعة بتتحول لملوص..
 الفايروس بقتل حيلك و ممكن واحد يلطشك بونية و انت في بحري و هو في موقف شروني..
 زي القون الدخل في ملوص بالضبط..
 القون ده نحن من زمن كابتن ماجد تاني ما شوفناهو..
 كابتن ماجد بشوت الكورة و بعدها بتونس..
 يتناقر مع بسام و الكورة لسه ماشه..
 يظهر ليهو مدربو في المدرجات..
 و يتونسوا عن كاس العالم 2022 و الكورة لسه طايرة..
 تظهر واحدة من المشجعات و تتونس مع صحباتها و الكورة لسه معلقة..
 الحلقة تنتهي و التسديدة لسه في الجو..
 ناخد يوم كامل و نجي تاني يوم و كورة الجن دي لسه ماشه..
 بعد تسل روحنا حتي تدخل القون..
 اها كورة قلق الامس دي نسخة كربونية من مسلسل كابتن ماجد..
 قلق نشن علي مرمي ملوص في حوالي الساعة 7 مساء..
 شات الكورة و بقي مارق..
 مشي السوق العربي اتعشي و حلق شعرو..
 من هناك ركب حافلات السامراب مشي لواحد كان دفعته هناك..
 قعد معاهو و حق الله بق الله..
 صاحبوا حلف عليهو يتعشي تاني..
 ياخ انا شوت الكورة و اتعشيت..
 لا لا حرّم إلا كان تتعشي..
 صاحبو جاب العشاء و فتح التلفزيون..
 عايزين يجيبوا قناة الملاعب لقوا حجار الريموت منتهية..
 قلق عفص الحجار و عضعضها..
 الريموت اشتغل الحمدلله..
 جابو قناة الملاعب لقوا الكورة في راس الــ18..
 المخرج عمل لقطة (كلوز) في حارس الهلال..
 لقوهو بتكلم بصوت عالي.. (لن تدخل هذه التسديدة في مرماي ما دمت حياً)!
 (سأقفز عليها بالضربة الساحقة و الماحقة و أخرجها عن مرماي)!!
 صاحب قلق قال ليهو سيب التلفزيون ده و شيل من الشية دي ما تبرد..
 الزول ده حيكون معلق كده امكن لي بكرة..
 قلق قال لصاحبو الكلام ده ما بنفع..
 انا لازم ارجع الاستاد هسع..
  صاحبو قال ليهو كدي قول بسم الله و بيت معانا.. بعد ده ما اظن تلقي  مواصلات.. بعدين التسديدة الانت سددتها دي ما بتصل القون الا بكرة الساعة  4:30 العصر..
 الصباح رباح ياخ..
 قلق أصرّ يرجع..
 لقي ليهو لوري بصل جاي زريبة العيش نطّ معاهم..
 وصل الاستاد لقي كفاح نايم..
 لعيبة الامل كلهم طلعوا السراير و ناموا..
 ماف زول صاحي الا ملوص..
 لسه بتكلم..
 و ناطي علي الكورة..
 المهم زي تاني يوم العصر الكورة وصلت المرمي..
 و كف..
 الحارس قبضها..
 و الجمهور هتف..
 و نزل المطر..
 و برد الجو..
 و تييييت الحكم صفر..
 الحارس ملص الكورة..
 الضربة الساحقة الماحقة لحقت الجماعة..
 اللوزنة اشتغلت..
 كردنة قال عايز تقرير عن الاضرار..
 ملوص كتب في تقريرو انا بعد قبضت الكورة اتملصت مني زي ما اتملصت منكم بطولة 2018..
 كردنة قال ليهم خلاص.. قيدوها ضد مجهول ما تشيلو حالنا..
 أي زول أنا اتكلم معاهو يجيب لي سيرة لوزان..
 كرهتونا البلي..
 تعالوا ننسي الحصل..
 أرح اعزمكم باسطة..
 كردنة ساق التيم محل باسطة و قال ليهو ادينا تلاتة كيلو..
 بتاع المحل جاب ليهم قطعتين..
 كردنة قال ليهو يا ابن العم انا قلت ليك عايزين تلاتة كيلو..
 بتاع المحل قال ليهم دي تلاتة كيلو..
 في المحل كان قاعد عمك كبير و وقور.. متابع الفيلم..
 كردنة قال لسيد المحل طيب جيب الميزان..
 عمك الوقور قال ليهو (يا ولدي.. قصدك الميزان واللا لوزان)..
 فوقع لعيبة الزنطور في بلاط المحل.. و عمت أصوات النواح ضواحي العرضة شمال..
 النواح و الثكليب مدورات.. و الكتمات و الحفلات في العرضة جنوب..
 كل ما نقول نوقف الأفراح..
 اللوزانيين يزيدونا فرحة..
 يا جماعة قلبنا الصغير لا يحتمل كل هذا الفرح..
 أدوا السلام فرصة..
 ما ممكن ياخ.. انتو اللوزنة دي انتهت منكم عديل..
 بقينا لما نجي في أي شارع الهلالابي بزح من الطريق..
 ملاوزين منهم ليهم..
 قولوا بسم الله..
 نحن تاني لوزان دي ما بنمشيها لو بتعمل ليكم كده..
 حنكتفي بلجنة تعاونية لو دي طريقتكم..
 كل حاجة و لا تتلوزنو في يدنا..
 مشكلتكم ما اخدتو الجرعة كاملة..
 آخر مرة صرفنا ليكم مضاد حيوي تلاتة حقن (عجبانول)..
 انتو ضربتو اتنين و اتخارجتو..
 الجرعة الطبية كانت تلاتة للأسف..
 العجبانول ده الا يتضرب مع بعض..
 أي لخبطة بتأدي للوزنة الانتو فيها دي..
 ماف طريقة الا تصبروا لمباراة القمة نكون جهزنا المضاد..
 انتو عارفين مصنع الشفاء اتكسر و نحن شغالين في حلل المطبخ..
 بنحاول نتم جرعات علي قدركم لكن الظروف ما مساعدانا..
 المهم انتو اتبعوا طرق السلامة الأولية..
 غسوا يدينكم قبل تدخلوا الاستاد..
 ألبسوا تقيل..
 حاولوا تمسحوا سنة 2018 دي من ذاكرتكم..
 خلوا تفكيركم ايجابي..
 انسوا موضوع انو المريخاب عبدوا طريق لوزان..
 ما تشيلوا هم بطولات الدعم الفاتت..
 ديك خليناها ليكم ذكاة..
 فكروا في المستقبل..
 و انو مزمل قاعد..
 و قروب الكرامة موجود..
 مالكم انتكستوا مع السيرة دي..
 خلاص.. نحن بنهزر معاكم..
 الايام دي لو جاك حرامي في البيت ما تسكو..
 قول ليهو (لوزان)..
 لو ضحك.. معناها صفوة و ما حيسرق الحلة..
 لو غمر منك اعرف انو مفيرس..
 طوالي اتصل علي رقم الطوارئ (ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨) و هم حيجوا يساعدوك..
 ما تنسوا الرقم..
 2018
 و ما تقلقوا..
 القلق برميكم في الطين..
 و بفقدكم الأمل..
 و أمل أخت بدر..
 و بدر اغترب في لوزان.
 *نبضة أخيرة*
 حالة صعبة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إليكم نتائج مباريات الجولة العشرين من الدوري السوداني الممتاز ( الفترة الثانية ) 2019 - 2020
 💢 |¬ شهدت الجولة تسجيل 17 هدف في ثمانية مباريات المريخ في هذه الجولة لم يلعب ( راحه ). 
 💢 |¬ فشل كل من  الفلاح وحي الوادي والشرطة والهلال في الفوز على أرضهم. 
 💢 |¬ حي الوادي الفريق الوحيد الذي خسر في ملعبه امام الاهلي الخرطوم عصراً.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اليـكم جـدول مباريـات الجـولة رقم 21 - من الدوري السـوداني الممتـاز في دورته الثـانيـة
















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جـدول ترتيب الدوري السـوداني الممتـاز بعد انتهـاء مباريـات الجولةرقم (20 ) - الدوره الثانية ..



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :

 • ريال مدريد يهدي الصدارة لبرشلونة بالخسارة أمام ليفانتي
 • سوبر هاتريك ميسي يعيد برشلونة لصدارة الليجا
 • تشيلسي يعود لنغمة الفوز بثنائية في توتنهام ..وبيرنلي يكرم ضيافة بورنموث
 • السيتي يهزم ليستر بهدف قاتل ..وبرايتون يفسد أحلام شيفيلد الأوروبية
 • وفنتوس يهزم سبال في ألفية رونالدو ..وميلان يكتفي بالتعادل مع فيورنتينا
 • مارسيليا يسقط على أرضه أمام نانت ..وليل يهزم تولوز في الدوري الفرنسي
 • فينورد يتخطى عقبة سيتارد في الدوري الهولندي
 • النصر يضيق الخناق على الهلال بإسقاط الحزم
 • السعودية : إدواردو يقود الهلال لانتصار قاتل أمام اتحاد جدة
 • النصر يضيق الخناق على الهلال بإسقاط الحزم في الدوري السعودي
 • الامارات : الشارقة يقصي اتحاد كلباء من الكأس في 3 دقائق
 • إلغاء مباراة إنتر ميلان وسامبدوريا بسبب كورونا
 • هازارد يثير ذعر ريال مدريد قبل الكلاسيكو بسبب الاصابة
 • السالمية يهزم الفحيحيل ويتأهل لربع نهائي كأس الكويتي
 • ساري: يوفنتوس تعرض لظلم كبير
 • إيبار لميسي: لا نستطيع سوى الوقوف والتصفيق
 • رسميا: إيقاف كهربا ولاعب الزمالك حتى نهاية الموسم.. وشيكابالا 8 مباريات
 • آل الشيخ عن عقوبة كهربا: هناك الفيفا ومحكمة كاس
 • مرتضى منصور يلوح بالانسحاب من الدوري المصري
 • برايثوايت: لن أغسل قميصي بعدما عانقني ميسي
 • راكيتيتش: برايثوايت سيُضيف لنا الكثير
 • زيدان: إصابة هازارد لا تبدو بسيطة.. ويجب أن نفوز بالكلاسيكو
 • فلاته: هدف رومارينيو صحيح.. والاتحاد تعرض للظلم
 • كارفاخال ينتقد التحكيم عقب السقوط أمام ليفانتي
 • سيتين: ميسي يحل كل المشاكل التي يصعب على الكثيرين حلها
 • مورينيو: أعيش وضعية فريدة مع توتنهام

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 27 :
 * مانشستر يونايتد (-- : --) واتفورد الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * وولفرهامبتون (-- : --) نوريتش سيتي الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN

 * آرسنال (-- : --) إيفرتون الساعة : 18:30 .. القناة : beIN 2

....................................

 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25 :

 * أوساسونا (-- : --) غرناطة الساعة : 13:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * ديبورتيفو ألافيس (-- : --) أتلتيك بيلباو الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * بلد الوليد (-- : --) إسبانيول الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * خيتافي (-- : --) إشبيلية الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * أتلتيكو مدريد (-- : --) فياريال الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

....................................
 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25 :
 * جنوى (-- : --) لاتسيو الساعة : 13:30 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * أتلانتا (-- : --) ساسولو الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN

 * هيلاس فيرونا (-- : --) كالياري الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN

 * تورينو (-- : --) بارما الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN

 * روما (-- : --) ليتشي الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * انتر ميلان (-- : --) سامبدوريا الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 4

....................................

 ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 23 :

 * باير ليفركوزن (-- : --) أوجسبورج الساعة : 16:30 .. القناة : beIN 5

 * فولفسبورج (-- : --) ماينز الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN 5

....................................
 ◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26 :

 * سانت إيتيان (-- : --) ستاد ريمس الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 6

 * رين (-- : --) نيم أولمبيك الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : beIN 6

 * باريس سان جيرمان (-- : --) بوردو الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 6


....................................


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 23 :
 * الهــلال (1 : 1) الامل عطبرة
 #الترتيب: المريخ (41) الهلال (39) مريخ الفاشر (36) هلال الأبيض (35) الأمل (35)
....................................
 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 27 :
 * تشيلسي (2 : 1) توتنهام هوتسبير
 * ساوثهامتون (2 : 0) أستون فيلا
 * كريستال بالاس (1 : 0) نيوكاسل يونايتد
 * بيرنلي (3 : 0) بورنموث
 * شيفيلد يونايتد (1 : 1) برايتون
 * ليستر سيتي (0 : 1) مانشستر سيتي
 #الترتيب: ليفربول (76) مانشستر سيتي (57) ليستر (50) تشيلسي (44) توتنهام (40) 
....................................
 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25 :
 * سيلتا فيغو (1 : 0) ليجانيس
 * برشلونة (5 : 0) إيبار
 * ريال سوسييداد (3 : 0) فالنسيا
 * ليفانتي (1 : 0) ريال مدريد
 #الترتيب: برشلونة (55) ريال مدريد (53) خيتافي (42) سوسييداد (40) أتلتيكو (40)
....................................
 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25 :
 * بولونيا (1 : 1) أودينيزي
 * سبال (1 : 2) يوفنتوس
 * فيورنتينا (1 : 1) ميلان
 #الترتيب: يوفنتوس (60) لاتسيو (56) انتر ميلان (54) أتلانتا (45) روما (39)
....................................
 ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 23 :
 * هيرتا برلين (0 : 5) كولن
 * فيردر بريمن (0 : 2) بوروسيا دورتموند
 * فرايبورج (0 : 2) فورتونا دوسلدورف
 * بوروسيا مونشنغلادباخ (1 : 1) هوفنهايم
 * شالكه (0 : 5) لايبزيج
 #الترتيب: بايرن ميونيخ (49) لايبزيج (48) دورتموند (43) مونشنغلادباخ (43) باير ليفركوزن (40)
....................................
 ◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26 :
 * مارسيليا (1 : 3) نانت
 * ستراسبورج (0 : 0) أميان
 * ليل (3 : 0) تولوز
 * أنجيه (1 : 0) مونبلييه
 * ديجون (1 : 1) موناكو
 #الترتيب: سان جيرمان (62) مارسيليا (52) ليل (43) رين (41) موناكو (39)
 ....................................

 ◄ الدوري السعودي 🇸🇦 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 19 :
 * التعاون (1 : 1) الرائد
 * الحزم (0 : 2) النصر
 * الهلال (1 : 0) الاتحاد
 #الترتيب: الهلال (44) النصر (41) الأهلي (33) الوحدة (33) الرائد (31)
 ——————————————
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك
 بابكر سلك
 كاس قالت ليكم جيبوا الكاس يافطومة
 .
 .
 *تحية لكل من ساهم في شكوي كاس
 *تحية لمن ساهم بالفكرة
 *ولمن ساهم بالصياغة
 *ولمن ساهم بالاصرار
 *ولمن ساهم بالمال
 *ولمن ساهم بالامنيات الطيبة
 *ولود ام در الذي جمع المال
 *فطومة
 *يافطومة
 *قومي جيبي الكاس
 *كاس قالت ليكم جيبوا الكاس
 *كاس كاس محظوظ
 *حايطلع من دولاب الطلس والطبخ
 *ليشارك مانديلا والشارقة ودبي وتلاتة سيكافات السكن الراقي
 *شكرا الحبيب مزمل
 *فلقد كان اصرارك الشديد علي الشكوي
 *سببا في صياغتها وتقديمها ولملمت رسومها ورسوم الاتحاد
 *والآن ماعلي شداد الا السداد
 *سداد رسومه ورسوم المريخ واتعاب المحامين
 *حقو الاتحاد يحول دعم الفيفا السنة دي للمريخ
 *الباقي بنعفيهو ليهو
 *شكرا المربي محمد الشيخ
 *فقد كانت حكمتك وكياستك وسعة صدرك مصدرا للاخلاص والتفاني في تقديم الشكوي
 *وشكرا اولا واخيرا ان جعلنا مريخاب
 *يسجل لنا التاريخ دوما
 *اننا الاول
 *وهاهي صفحة اليوم تقول
 *ان المريخ هو اول نادي سوداني يكسب دوليا شكواه عند كاس
 *توتي سبق لها
 *والغريبة وقتها ايضا كان علي رأس الهرم الكروي البروف شداد
 *المهم
 *قلناها سنة الفين ونيف
 *ورددناها مرارا
 *ديمقراطية المريخ ترفض صرف الرجل الواحد وجيب الرجل الواحد وحكم الفرد الواحد ورجل الحزب الواحد وحزب الرجل الواحد
 *وان كان ماسمعناه عن ان سبب الاستقالات كان عبارة رجل الصرف الواحد
 *تبقي القصة وضحت
 *والديمقراطية لاتتجزأ
 *ومن كان يريد امتلاك القرار منفردا لتحمله اعباء الصرف منفردا
 *نقول له
 *استوب
 *والجمعية العمومية قادرة علي سحب الثقة في ليلة وضحاها
 *فنحن رفضنا رأي الرجل الواحد والقروش كابه زي الرز
 *يبقي بديهي نرفض رأي الرجل الواحد ومحاولة تسلطة والقروش بتنقط نقطة نقطة
 *طوالي بنعمل نقطة وسطر جديد
 *ايها الناس
 *توجد قوانين بموجبها يتم تعيين وعزل المدير التنفيذي
 *اتباعها واجب في الحالين
 *ومحاولة تنزيلها من علي شاشة المشهد يكون احتيالا عليها وعلي الجمعية العمومية
 *وبالتأكيد نرفض وبشدة ونقاوم ذلك التنزيل حال اعماله
 *ايها الناس
 *ان تنصروا الله ينصركم
 *اها
 *نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
 *والينا
 *البمبان الامس ده اسرائيلي ولاشنو؟؟
 *عرباتنا دمعن وعطسن وشمن نيم
 سلك كهربا
 ننساك كيف والكلب قال كاس قالت ليكم جيبوا الكاس بلا استهبال معاكم
 والي لقاء
 سلك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لمريخ  يرفع درجة الاستعداد للسوكرتا و الالماني توماس يعمل على الجاهزية البدنية  و المسلمي يجهز التركيبة الجديدة للتشكيلة فنياً و تكتيكياً  و محاضرة  بالفديو غدا الاثنين







*

----------


## مريخابي صميم

*شكرا لمجهوداتكم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دوري الشباب
 شباب المريخ شباب الزومة
 ملعب الجريف
 3/30
 كامل التوفيق لابناء اباذر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات الولايات المتبقية للمريخ 

 حي العرب بورتسودان
 الفلاح عطبرة
 الشرطة القضارف



 مباريات الولايات المتبقية للهلال 

 الوادي نيالا 
 مريخ الفاشر 
 الهلال الفاشر 
 الفلاح عطبرة 
 هلال الابيض 
 هلال كادوقلي
 حي العرب بورتسودان 
 اهلي شندي




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* دبابيس 
ود الشريف 




  ** فشل الهلال في استرداد صدارة الدوري الممتاز وقد حصل علي التعادل مع  الأمل مساء أمس بخلع الضرس والتعادل كان خير ( هدية) لجماهيره التي عادت  للمدرجات بعد حرمان من ثلاث مباريات علي التوالي بسبب البلطجة والخروج عن  النص في مباراة قمة الدورة الأولي للممتاز 
 ** التحية لمدرب الأمل  كفاح صالح والتحية لحارس مرماه اكرم الهادي وقد لعب مباراة كبيرة وان أخطأ  وسمح لمهاجم الهلال وليد باحراز هدف 
 ** تاني الصدارة تشوفوها في المشمش يا الرشيد 
  ** لن اعلق علي كسب المريخ لشكواه في كأس واحرازه بطولة الدوري الممتاز  لموسم ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨ الا بعد أن يصدر الاتحاد السوداني قراره الرسمي بشأن قرار كأس  ..هذا مع تقديري للأخوة د حسن الكوباني والأستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني وصديقي  الأستاذ مزمل ابوالقاسم وكابتن منتصر الذاكي زيكو واحي الجهد الذي بذلوه في  وصول الشكوي للوزان 
 ** هل صحيح أن الثلاثي أو الرباعي الذين  استقالوا من عضوية مجلس الفشل المريخي تراجعوا عن استقالاتهم وهل من الممكن  أن يكون موسي الكندو صغيرا لهذه الدرجة وقد أكد عبر الصحف والفضائيات الا  تراجع عن الاستقالة 
 ** ان كانوا قد تراجعوا عن استقالاتهم يبقي الصادق مادبو انتصر في المعركة 
 ** الصادق مادبو أكد أن إقالة مدثر خيري الموظف بالنادي قرار نهائي لا رجعة فيه و لو استقال المجلس كله 
 ** هنالك جهة يقال أنها قانونية قالت أن مدثر خيري يمكن أن يمارس عمله بصورة عادية كمدير للمكتب التنفيذي في المريخ 
 ...دي كيف دي يا مادبو 
 ** والله احترنا لما يحدث في المريخ وهنالك اخبار تقول أن سوداكال قد أطلق سراحه بالضمان 
  ** قبل أن يقول الاتحاد العام رايه في شكوي المريخ للجنة التحكيم الدولية  خرج علينا سكرتير الهلال المكلف  بتصريحات طالب فيها الاتحاد العام  باستعادة هيبته واستئناف قرار كاس وقال السكرتير أن الهلال توج بطلا للدوري  الممتاز موسم ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨ بالجهد والعرق والانتصارات داخل الملعب وشارك في  البطولة الإفريقية لكننا لن نصمت  .
 ** بالمناسبة .الهلال أكمل ظ©ظ  عاما من عمره المديد وللأسف لم يحرز أي بطولة قارية او عربية او إقليمية طيلة هذه السنوات 
 ** المريخ احسن حالا لديه بطولة قارية وثلاث بطولات إقليمية وحوالي ثلاث كاسات محمولة جوا 
 ** تاريخيا المريخ يتفوق علي الهلال في كل شيئ 
  ** صدرت صحيفة هلالية جديدة تحمل اسم رومنتادا وبذلك يصبح للهلال خمسة صحف  رياضية يومية مقابل صحيفة واحدة تميل للمريخ هي الصدي ورغم ذلك المريخ  متفوق 
  ** المريخ يصرف النظر عن المدافع المالي نداو ومهاجم تونسي في تدريباته ..يعني كشف المريخ ناقص لاعب 
  ** حي العرب خسر مباريتين في الدورة الثانية كان آخرها مباراة مريخ الفاشر  أمس الأول لكنه سيتحول إلي أسد امام المريخ مساء الأربعاء المقبل 
  ** أكدنا أن منتخب الشباب بوضعه الراهن لن يحصل علي أي نقطة في البطولة  العربية وبالفعل خسر امام السنغال وسيخسر امام الإمارات والحمد للله أنه  أحرز هدف ووالله بكيت لحال الجالية السودانية التي تدافعت في مباراة  السنغال ممنية النفس بأداء وانتصار وخرجت حزينة مكلومة علي المستوي وداست  علي أحزانها وصفقت لمنتخب مهزوم وكسبت تقدير الإعلام العربي 
 **  خروج منتخب الشباب صفر اليدين من بطولة العرب ليس غريبا وقد سبقه المنتخب  الأول في الخروج من تصفيات الشأن وسبقه المريخ والهلال والأهلي شندي  والخرطوم الوطني بالخروج من بطولتي أفريقيا 
 ** هل شاهدتم كيف لعب منتخب السنغال .وكيف كانت مباراة ليبيا والإمارات..الفارق كبير شاسع بينهم وبيننا ..نحن لسه يا اخوانا 
 ** العالم كله يتطور كرويا خاصة دول القارة السمراء الا السودان فهو يتخلف في كل يوم 
  ** عندما كان السودان ينتصر علي كل المنتخبات الإفريقية في الستينات لم  تكن السنغال وليبيا موجودتان في الخارطة الكروية لكن هم تطوروا ونحن تخلفنا  ولو منتظرين ناس ولاء البوشي وكبير يطورو  الرياضة...الرمادة دي في خشمكم   
 ** الأهلي العاصمي عاد بثلاث نقاط غالية من نيالا بعد انتصاره علي الوادي ونتمنى أن تتواصل مسيرة الانتصارات 
 ** د كمال شداد أوقف كل الخرمجة التي تسبب  فيها الوزير الولائي كبير واوقفه عند حده ..ولنا عودة 
  ** اندهش الرياضيون لقرار إحالة الاخ محمد إقبال مدير بنك العمال الوطني  للمعاش وقد كان نشطا وفعالا يؤدي عمله بصدق وأمانة وكان داعما للرياضة  والرياضيين وهو اصلا  من أسرة رياضية معروفة هي أسرة كرار النور ..نهديه  تحية هذا الصباح وخيرها في غيرها 
 ** أي مظاهرة تخرج في الخرطوم تعقبها لجنة تحقيق 
 ** حليل الكان بهدي الغير ..صبح محتار يكوس هداي 
 ** آخر دبوس 
 ** محترف المريخ رشموندا جمد نشاطه ولم يشارك في تدريب امس بسبب ظ،ظ  الف دولار  ومجلس الفشل مشغول بخلافاته

*

----------


## استرلينى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مباريات الولايات المتبقية للمريخ 

 حي العرب بورتسودان
 الفلاح عطبرة
 الشرطة القضارف



 مباريات الولايات المتبقية للهلال 

 الوادي نيالا 
 مريخ الفاشر 
 الهلال الفاشر 
 الفلاح عطبرة 
 هلال الابيض 
 هلال كادوقلي
 حي العرب بورتسودان 
 اهلي شندي







عشان كده بمجهود شويه المريخ بامكانه الفوز بالدورى 2020-2019
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التونسيان والجزائري يرفضون التسوية مع الهلال
 .
 .
 عرض الهلال  عبر وكيل لاعبين معروف على المدرب التونسي نبيل الكوكي ولاعب الافريقي  الحالي والهلال السابق هشام بن فرج الجزائري بلعويدات..عرض عليهم التسوية  لتعطيل ملف الشكاوي المقدم منهم لفيفا بسبب عدم دفع مستحقاتهم بطرف نادي  الهلال وتفيد متابعات الصحيفة أن الثلاثي رفض التسوية وطالب بدفع رسوم  الشكاوي بجانب اتعاب المحاميين ودفع مستحقاتهم كاملة بطرف نادي الهلال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدية ثمينة للمريخ وانتصارات الأبيض أبرز ملامح الجولة الرابعة
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت





قدَّم  الأمل عطبرة خدمة كبيرة للمريخ بتعطيل الهلال، فيما أزعجت انتصارات الهلال  الأبيض المتتالية المنافسين على المركزين المؤهلين للعب بالكونفيدرالية في  أبرز ملامح الجولة الرابعة من الدور الثاني بالدوري السوداني.

فقد  تعادل الأمل عطبرة، مع الهلال (1-1) أمس السبت، ليبقي هذا التعادل المريخ  في الصدارة بـ41 نقطة، بفارق نقطتين أمام الهلال الذي لعب مباراة أقل.

وحققت  فرق أخرى نتائج إيجابية مثل الأهلي الخرطوم الذي تفوق على مضيفه حي الوادي  القوي، كما فاز الخرطوم الوطني على الهلال الفاشر، إلى جانب فوز المريخ  الفاشر على حي العرب بورتسودان.

وأوقفت هذه الانتصارات، هزائم الأهلي الخرطوم، والخرطوم الوطني، والمريخ الفاشر، بالدور الثاني للبطولة.

وحدث  تغيير في المركزين الثالث والرابع المؤهلين للكونفيدرالية، بفضل فوز  الهلال الاُبَيِّض على الأهلي شندي (3-1)، والمريخ الفاشر على حي العرب  (2-1).

وصعد الأبيض، إلى الترتيب الرابع بـ35 نقطة، وتفوق على  الأمل، مع خوضه مباراة أقل، فيما صعد المريخ الفاشر للترتيب الثالث بـ36  نقطة، لأول مرة.

ويباهي الهلال الأبيض بأنه بات صاحب أفضل سجل في الفوز بمباريات متتالية، حيث حقق الفوز السادس على التوالي.

التراجع  الأكبر كان من نصيب الأهلي شندي، وحي الوادي؛ حيث أخمد كل من الأبيض،  والأهلي الخرطوم انتفاضاتهما، بالفوز عليهما وتعطيلهما عن المنافسة  القوية  على اللعب بالكونفيدرالية.

وابتعد فريقا الخرطوم الوطني والأهلي  الخرطوم، عن شبح الملحق قليلاً بارتفاع نقاط الوطني لـ25 نقطة، صعد بها  للمركز العاشر في مكان الوافد الجديد الفلاح عطبرة، متفوقًا عليه بالأهداف.

بينما قفز الأهلي بنقاطه إلى 22 نقطة، لكنه ما يزال في منطقة الملحق "المركز الـ13".

وحافظ  فريقا الأهلي مروي، والفلاح عطبرة، على عدم الخسارة في 4 مباريات متتالية  بالدور الثاني، فتعادل مروي خارج ملعبه مع الشرطة (1-1)، وبذات النتيجة  تعادل الفلاح مع متذيل الترتيب الأهلي عطبرة.

وفي منطقة الملحق  والهبوط التي تضم الرابطة والشرطة والهلال كادقلي والأهلي عطبرة، ظهر تقدم  بطيء جدًا للفرق المأزومة، فتعادل الرابطة من منطقة الملحق، في ملعبه مع  الهلال كادقلي (2-2)، والأهلي عطبرة مع الفلاح، والشرطة مع الأهلي مروي،  وما تزال تدور في مكانها.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى 
اسماعيل حسن
ابكوا بس..

* منذ أن أعلنت "كأس" صحة شكوى المريخ، وترتبت على ذلك أحقيته ببطولة الدوري الممتاز ٢٠١٨م، والصحافة الهلالية ومعظم القروبات الزرقاء تشيل وتبكي...
* لا خلت عياط.... لا خلت نواح... لا خلت وراروب...
* ثكلي من أمو..
* قالت شنو؟؟.. 
* قالت الاتحاد تواطأ مع المريخ في هذه الشكوى!!
* وقالت ليه؟؟
* قالت لأن محاميه في نفس الوقت هو المدير التنفيذي للمريخ... 
* يعني الخصم والحكم.. 
* ده كلام ده يا عوض دكام؟؟!!
* كيف يكون الاتحاد متواطئاً مع المريخ والشكوى اصلاً كانت في يده و(رفضها)..
* رفضها لسبب أوهى من خيط العنكبوت..
* إحتج بأن كاتب الشكوى ليس مفوضاً من قبل المجلس... مع إنه أصلاً، مدير الكرة المعروف لديهم، والذي كان في يوم من الأيام بالمكتب التنفيذي للاتحاد..
* يعني بفهم في القوانين واللوائح أحسن منهم.. 
* وليس بالسذاجة التي تدفعه لأن يتقدم بشكوى تترفض شكلاُ.. 
* عموماً إخوتي في العرضة شمال؛ ضحكتوا فينا "كاس" الله لا كسبكم.. 
* نحن ناقصين فضائح..؟؟!!
* ثم ثانياً:
* الاتحاد ياتو البتواطأ مع المريخ..؟؟
* اتحادنا ده ولا واحد تاني؟؟!!
* هو لو ما هذا الاتحاد، كان شلتوا (بطولات ممتاز) قدر ده؟؟
* حرام عليكم والله..... الاتحاد عمرو ما قصر معاكم.. 
* في قابيتو (قبل ما يرجع بيتو) ، عمل ليكم رايح.... 
* في الصلوي (المغص الكلوي)، عمل ليكم رايح.. 
* في والي قطر (شكاوي مطر)، عمل ليكم رايح ..
* في (٢ البقت ١٢) عمل ليكم رايح..
* ومن جهة تانية؛ فاروق جبره، أعدم ليكم موهبته.... 
* سفاري أعدم ليكم موهبته.. 
* والآن في الطريق إلى أن يعدم موهبة بكري المدينة!!
* يسوي ليكم شنو تاني أكتر من كده؟؟ 
* يستاهل....
* لأن من يصنع المعروف في غير أهله ، يلاقي الذي لاقاه مجيرُ أم عامر..
* عموماً ستبقى الحقيقة المؤكدة؛ لولا الاتحاد الذي تفترون عليه الآن، ولجانه المختلفة..  ما كان لكم أن تنالوا بطولات الدوري الممتاز أكثر من المريخ...
* لجنة التحكيم شغالة معاكم..
* وكذلك لجنة الانضباط... 
* وكذلك لجنة المسابقات.. 
* وكذلك لجنة الاستئنافات.. 
* كرهتونا كذلك ذاتا.....
* فهل يعقل بعد هذا كله أن تأتوا وتزعموا أن الاتحاد متواطئ معنا؟؟..
* كدي خلونا من الاتحاد .... 
* هل تنكروا في العهد البائد - الله لا عادو - حتى المخلوع كان شغال معاكم.. ؟؟
* وهل تنكروا خدمات شقيق المخلوع في الجهر وفي العلن..؟؟ 
* وخدمات المفوضية..؟؟
* وخدمات وزراء الرياضة الولائيين؟؟
* إنتوا الما كان شغال معاكم منو في العهد البائد؟؟؟
* يا أخ حتى مجلس الصحافة كان شغال معاكم..
* تكتبوا زي ما عايزين زول بسألكم مافي!!
* تشتمونا... وتنبذونا... وتتفنوا في استفزازنا بالأخبار والمانشيتات الساخرة.. 
* وإذا فكرنا مجرد تفكير في أن نرد عليكم بالمثل؛ الله قال بي قولنا.. 
* ظلمٌ وراء ظلم طوال السنوات الثلاثين الماضية، ونحن صابرون عليكم وعلى النظام صبر أيوب..
* ولأن الله مع الصابرين.. إندلعت الثورة، وعم العدل ربوع رياضتنا.. وتغير حتى أداء الحكام..
* وفي أول مباراة قمة.. بقى ليكم الحكم غريب غريب.. لأنه كان عادلا في صافراته.. وشجاعاً في قراراته..
* وكان من الطبيعي أن نفوز عليكم بهدفين زي السم.... وأن تفرتكوا الكورة كعادتكم كل ما يكون التحكيم نزيهاً.. !!
* ختاماً...
* خلوا كلامكم الفارغ ده كلووووو، وأدونا (كاس مزمل) لو سمحتوا...
* أخجلوا من نفسكم وبطلوا الجعير.. وختوا في بالكم ما يلي:
* من هنا ورايح، حا تبكوا بس.. 
* مع حرية سلام وعدالة.. تاني كاسات الاتحاد ولجان الاتحاد، إلا تشموها قدحة.. وأعود بإذن الله غداً..
* وكفى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لكاف يرشح استاد الخرطوم لاستضافة نهائي ابطال افريقيا.
 .
 .
 استقر الاتحاد الأفريقى لكرة القدم “كاف” على تحديد 5 ملاعب لاستضافة  مباراة نهائى دورى أبطال أفريقيا فى النسخة الحالية بمشاركة ناديي الأهلى  والزمالك فى دور الثمانية. وفقا لشبكة ” Africans Got Football ” المتخصصة  فى تغطية الأخبار الأفريقية فأن الكاف حدد 5 ملاعب لإختيار أحدهما لإستضافة  المباراة النهائية لدوري أبطال أفريقيا هذا الموسم استاد القاهرة الدولي  “مصر” واستاد الأوليمبي برادس ” تونس”  استاد الخرطوم ” السودان” واستاد  محمد الخامس “المغرب” واستاد أماهورو “رواندا”. أشارت الشبكة إلى أن القرار  النهائي بشان تحديد الملعب المستضيف للمباراة النهائية سوف يكون يوم 30  إبريل المقبل من قبل المكتب التنفيذى للاتحاد الأفريقى.






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك 
بابكر سلك
 تملك جنائي 
 *تم رأب الصدع الذي ظهر بجدار مجلس المريخ المتماسك 
 *ولعل العودة لصوت العقل وتغليب مصلحة الكيان هن من اهم اسباب ترميم الجدار 
 *سوء الفهم وارد 
 *ولكن سوء النية مستبعد 
 *ومستبعد جدا 
 *بالرغم من اشادة البعض بمادبو الذي حاربوه اكتر من سنتين 
 *ايها الناس 
 *ادرك المجلس ان اسباب استمراره طيلة هذه الفترة برغم الحرب الضروس المفروضة عليه 
 *هو امتلاكه لاسلحة محددة ومحدودة 
 *والتفريط في اي واحد منها يقود المجلس للهزيمة في حرب لم تنل منه طيلة فترته 
 *لذا كانت العودة لصوت الحق والعودة لاسلحة البقاء القديمة 
 *التي تتمثل في خندقة جميع احباب الديمقراطية في خندق واحد يعيق حركة الدبابات المستخدمة للعبور 
 *ولكن خندق احباب الديمقراطية اقوي من خط بارليف لو يعلمون 
 *الحمد لله الذي اعاد المياه لمجاريها 
 *والتي بعودتها تعيد المريخ للتنافس لنيل اللقب الثالث علي التوالي 
 *وهو انجاز فارقه المريخ منذ الفين واتنين 
 *من الفين وتلاته ولي اسي ماحصل 
 *وان شاء الله حايحصل المرة دي
 *المهم 
 *المربوحة ربحت 
 *وقضت كاس باعادة الكاس لاصحاب السعادة 
 *واحد شفت قندف حريف قال لي 
 *لو الهلال رفض يرجع لينا الكاس 
 *قلت ليهو بنمشي نفتح في الهلال بلاغ تملك جنائي 
 *حاجة ماحقتو وهو عارف كده ويجي يجحدها 
 *النيابة بس 
 *بس نطالب الاتحاد 
 *وبصورة رسمية 
 *بان يقيم لنا تتويجا يليق بمكانتنا كبطل لدوري ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨ 
 *تتويج رسمي بتشريف اعضاء الاتحاد والشركة الراعية والعاب نارية 
 *ايها الناس 
 *هناك مشكلة 
 *هذا الكاس قاعد عند ناس فطومة من الفين وطمنطاشر 
 *ومع انتشار فايروس كرونا ده 
 *لا نستبعد اصابة كاس كاس بفايروس الصفر 
 *وهو فايروس صعب 
 *اخطر من كرونا 
 *لذا نطالب بالكشف الطبي علي الكاس 
 *بواسطة لجنة طبية دولية 
 *تضمن سلامة مانديلا والشارقة ودبي والتلاتة سيكافات 
 *ويابختك ياكاس كاس 
 *حاتقعد جمب مانديلا 
 *بدل قعادك جوار سوق البصل
 *ايها الناس 
 *قوتكم في وحدتكم 
 *ولن يقتلكم عدو 
 *الا تنتحروا براكم تناحرا 
 *ايها الناس 
 *ان تنصروا الله ينصركم 
 *اها 
 *نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
 *والينا 
 *العربات كترت 
 *ولا الشوارع ضاقت بينا؟؟؟
 سلك كهربا 
 ننساك كيف والكلب قال ضيق الحياة مقدور عليهو لكن ضيق الجزمة حاااااار 
 والي لقاء 
 سلك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبكـ 
حسام حامد

 أنتصار مزمل وحروب القبائل!
  •أنتصر الأستاذ مزمل ابو القاسم للمريخ  في قضية يحسبها البعض انتصارًا  شخصيًا.. مزمل رجل ناجح جدًا في عمله الصحفي وليس بحاجة إلى قضية واحدة أو  انتصارٍ بعينه حتى يثبت تفوقه في هذا المجال وما قدمه للصحافة طوال مسيرته  يكفيه..!!
 •مشكلتنا العميقة - المتشعبة في السودان هي الخلط بين العام  والخاص تعميما يخلُ بتقيّيم الشخصيات العامة، وهذا الأمر مرده ضيق الأفق أو  محاولة الانتصار للذات ولو على حساب الشأن الأساسي العام.. الذي نتحدث  حوله.. بحثًا عن الحق المفترى عليه أو كما يُدعى..!!
 •كسب المريخ فتحًا  جديدًا بانتصار مزمل في قضية  (محكمة كاس)؛ وهي القضية التي تمنينا جميعاً  لو ان المريخ وصل إلى مرحلة احترافية تجعله يترافع عن نفسه طوال الوقت  أصالة عن معدنه التأريخي العريق، لكن كيف يتأتى ذلك ونحن لا زلنا نفتعل  الحروب فيما بيننا تحت مسمى (الردم) بئسها من مفردة أخلت بحميمية الوسط  الرياضي جاعلةً أفراده يستمتعون بنبش اسرار بعضهم البعض مثل الغربان بل  أضل..!!
 •قبل أعوام كتبت مقالاً عن القيادة الجماعية وفي وقته كان مثل  حلم المدينة الفاضلة ولا زال، ذكرت خلاله ان المريخ هو المتضرر الأوحد من  حروب القبائل التي تدور رحاها تحت مسميات مريخية نكاية في مسميات مريخية  أخرى، وهو لعمري اسواء ما شهدته القلعة الحمراء طوال تاريخيها..!!
  •معركة الأستاذ مزمل مع الاتحاد العام كانت معركة فردية أعانه خلالها بعض  المريخاب الذين خرجوا من الملة في نظر البعض، -وقتها- كونهم تحدثوا باسم  نادي المريخ الذي بلغ مبلغاً من الهشاشة إلى ان ترفض ادارته تقديم شكوى  نكاية في كاتب صحفي غير آبهة بضرر الكيان من فائدته..!!
 •المريخ  سادتي.. أضحى منطقة للكوارث هذا ما يجهله البعض أو يعلمون به ولكن غير  مكترثين لغير الدوافع المتعلقة بتصفية الحسابات وتناقل الوشايات من مجموعة  لأخرى، املاً في كسب فردي انتصاراً للذات ، والأمر الذي يرثى له هو اننا في  الصحافة ظللنا نتحين الفرص رداً على بعضنا البعض انتصاراً للقلم وليس  للحق، ولو على سبيل الانتصار للكيان او دفاعًا عنه ومن من؟! مريخاب مثلنا  يبحثون عن مصلحة الكيان وفق نظرتهم وبين نظرة ووجهة أخرى فقدنا الكثير وبات  النادي ارضًا صالحة للاحتراب عوضًا عن الاحترام ومن ثم الاحتراف..!!
  •بيئة المريخ لا زالت غير صالحة للنجاح وغير مهيئة لتفوق فريق كرة القدم  حتى ولو اصاب نجاحًا لحظيًا، فالأمر يعود لسوء المنافس وسوء البيئة المحلية  التي فشل المريخ في استثمارها لصالحه، بالتالي التفوق على منافسيه بسنواتٍ  ضوئية، على غرار الأهلي المصري / مازيمبي/ بايرن ميونخ/ يوفينتوس فهذه  الأندية باعدت بينها وبين البيئة المحيطة مستثمرةً تراجع المنافس  والمنافسة..!!
 •المريخ حاليًا يفوق جميع الأندية بعناصره الواعدة -  الشابة التي لا تنقصها المهارة والموهبة فقط ما تفقده هو التمرس والخبرة،  أما على إطار النادي /الإدارة / الأموال/التخطيط، فالخبرات متوفرة لكن  ينقصها ترك التحزب والعمل الجماعي لصالح أسم واحد هو (ا ل م ر ي خ)..!!
 •من هنا أقدم رسالة إلى الأستاذ مزمل ابو القاسم كونه قائدًا لهذا النصر  المريخي، مفادها ضرورة قيادة البيئة المريخية عبر (مبادرة لم الشمل) ومن ثم  العمل الجماعي لصالح المريخ تناسيًا للأمور الشخصية والمرارات والمواجد  فيما بين المريخي وأخيه المريخي، عملاً على تطوير الكيان بدءًا من جمعية  عمومية تأريخية تضع الحصان أمام العربة، لتنهي معها جدلية سيطرة الأفراد  على الكيان تلك الثقافة التي أخلت بممارستنا كمريخاب للديموقراطية..!!
 في القائم 
 • نحن في العام 2020 ولا زلنا ناديًا تمارس فيه حرب القرون الوسطى..!!
 •لم الشمل من اجل ان يحتفل المريخ بمئوية تليق بمكانته ناديًا يبحث عن المركز الأول..!!
 •لم الشمل من أجل وسائط تخدم النادي وترسخ لمبدأ العمل تركا للغو الحديث الذي لا طائل من ترديده..!!
 •تكفينا مائة رسالة ذات فائدة بمجموعات المريخ بالواتساب عوضًا عن الآلاف من الرسائل التي تعج بثقافة (الردم)..!!
 •اما اكتفينا من هذا الغبار الذي تثيره الحروب الشخصية وللمريخ قضية..!!
 •ابلغ ما قيل عن أزمات المريخ، هتاف اولمبيوس مونس الشهير  : "انتصارات شخصية والمريخ ضحية"..!!
 •إلى متى .. الم نكتفي مما حدث وما يحدث فيما بيننا..!!
 •عشرون عاماً بعد الألفية.. ماذا فعلنا خلالها ترسيخًا للمستقبل .. لا شيء..!!
 •أكثر ما نجيده هو تصفية الحسابات والشماتة من صفر الهلال لا أكثر لا أقل..!!
 •هي دعوة مفتوحة للنظر بتروٍ حول المحيط المريخي .. عن ماهية الضرر والفائدة ..!!
 • عضويتكم بنادي المريخ أفضل من عضوية القروبات..!!
 •تعاقد المريخ مع مدرب جديد وبغض النظر عن جنسيته/ خبرته/ مكانته هل نحن جاهزون للتعاطي معه تعاطيًا يمهد للتفوق..؟!
 •الإجابة وحدها تقرر مصير فريق كرة القدم ومستقبله..!!
 شبك خارجي
 #  يذهب الزَّبدُ جُفَاءً .. ويَمْكُثُ ما ينفع الناسْ..!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قرر  المدرب الفرنسي هوبيرد فيلود السفر إلي بورتسودان لمتابعة مباراة المريخ  وحي العرب من ملعب المباراه بورتسودان  رفقة مساعده خالد بخيت وستقام  مباراة المريخ وحي العرب في السادس والعشرين من فبراير الجاري 
#زول_سبورت







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#سنادة#رئيسظ± لقطاع المراحل السنيه باالنادي
 أصدر أمين خزينة النادي والرئيس المكلف الصادق مادبو قرارأ بتكليف جعفر سناده رئيسا لقطاع المراحل السنيه باالنادي








*

----------

